# 1968 Tucker 442 New to Me



## Track Addict

I am new to the forum and the lucky proud owner of a tucker 442.  I will get some pics up soon.

The tucker is in great shape.  Runs and drives nice no leaks or issues other than cosmetic that I can see.  The tracks are in excellent shape and I just lubed all the rollers.  The pontoon shoes still have some adjustment left.  

It has a 283 small block chevy in it three speed manual. 

One pontoon has been reinforced in the back where the axel goes through.  Also on this one the outside tucker cap is differnt. Actually says sno cat 443 and does not have a grease fitting.  Others have tucker on them with greas fittings.  Also seems to be some gap shere the axel goes into these.  Looking at pics on line they all seem to have some free play here.  Is this normal?

What is the proper track tension?
ARe there any new shoes/skids available for he bottom?
Can a rookie do some basic fiberglass patches?
Where can I get some door hinges?

Thanks in advance.  Looking forward to workin with you all on getting this back to mint.


----------



## Laurentian

Wow I'm green with env.. no just kidding, good on you !
Yes please photos 
What location and how did you find it ?


----------



## Track Addict

It has been sitting in warren nh since the 90's.  Been trying to buy it since guy wouldn't sell.  Last week he decided to.  It worked As a trail groomer for the white mountain snowmobile club prior to him in Lincoln nh.

Now it sits in my heated garage in Haverhill mass
Fixing it up for winter use in some farmland I have access to.


----------



## Laurentian

Great find ! What were the tracks sitting on and was it parked outside all these years ?


----------



## Track Addict

Parked in pine needles which seem to have preserved the tracks.  Amazed how nice they are


----------



## Laurentian

Sounds like the machine that was on Craiglist earlier this summer.
Was it next to a barn / shed ? If so that is the one I posted up
here before asking about it. We were all debating wether the tracks were all frozen up or not. 
Anyhow the one I mention was advertized as a 1970 for 4K.

On edit : you may want to contact Davenet here on the forum. He is in NH and I believe he
got one of the four cats of the group I'm now pretty sure yours comes from !
He has all the history on them, etc. BTW don't leave it outside unattended, 
he'll tell you why ! 

Godd luck and post up your progress !


----------



## Track Addict

Dont think it was the same one .  No barn  $2500.  I reached out to him.  His came from the next town over from me.  There may be two still there.  Sent a pm waiting to hear back.


----------



## Laurentian

Here's the link below.
Let me know if another available in that price range, 
I would surely consider it !
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=56552
Thanks for posting !


----------



## Track Addict

Here are some pics


----------



## Laurentian

We can't see your pics of that beautiful machine!
I think you may need a photobucket account.


----------



## Track Addict

How do you get the pics small enough to attach


----------



## muleman RIP

This is what I use.
*Image resizing, do it with PIXresizer*


*http://download.cnet.com/PIXresizer/3000-12511_4-10607499.html*


----------



## Track Addict

Think I got it right this time.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks to be in decent shape overall. If it runs and moves you did well.


----------



## Track Addict

Runs and drives very well.  Every roller took grease.  Have a whole bucket of extra track pieces.  Fuel tank is being dropped off today to test repair.  Some new floor, seats, backk deck, tool box, tune up and I am in business.


----------



## Laurentian

Right on !

Now I can live vicariously through your project !

The slack comes from worn section pivots.
I would suggest contacting Davnet here in NH
as mentioned before. The guy is a resident expert on  
Tucker steel tracks.

Let me know about the other sno-cats when you hear back.

Hugh


----------



## Track Addict

Just dropped the factory fuel tank off for testing and repair.


----------



## Track Addict

Did some research today.  1967 283 Chevy and it turns out to be mated to a New Process 435 4 speed manual.  Casting number says it is a GM transmission made in 1966.  Although these are period correct definately this was added in later.

Upgraded to a crane cams electronic ignition and fireball coil.  Starts better and idles nice.  It had a 6 volt and bypassed resistor for some reason.

Hoping to adjust the tracks and go for a cruise around the yard tomorrow.

What do you reccomend for axel fluid?  Do you suck it out or remove the cover?  Are these stock gaskets available at the auto parts store?


----------



## Track Addict

Thought I would update my progress.

Changed all fluids, plugs, wires, added electronic ignition, tune up, drain plugs for axels. All glass and doors removed for access.

Removed hydraulic control for rear. Don't need it for my application so I can add a bench seat to seat 3 instead.

Two steering hoses needed replacement. Welding a few holes here and there tonight. Dediced to go with tractor supply ac orange. Patching a few drill holes in the body and roof.

Diamond plate floor going in.  Added some floor support.  Power washed for ever and it will need one more before slapping paint on.


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks like most of the channel iron is in good shape. A good cleaning and some paint will put you in good position for new floor. If all you have do is mostly cosmetic stuff you are lucky.


----------



## DAVENET

Blackfin4Bluefin said:


> Power washed for ever and it will need one more before slapping paint on.


 
LOL- I don't think mine could have ever rotted out with all of the engine & hydraulic oil!


----------



## Mtn-Track

Looks to be a good, solid machine. Hopefully you won't find any surprises and make short work of it into a really nice machine!


----------



## Helmsman38

Get that puppy fixed up and come out for the snow cat Jamboree in Washington state this Jan !


----------



## Track Addict

Reached out to Tucker and they are forwarding me the build sheet and hopefully some other good info.  I will let you know what I end up with.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

B4B,

I've found Tucker to be a great resource. Some of their parts are pretty reasonably priced while others, well... the word "expensive" doesn't go far enough. (I will say though their shipping charges have always been reasonable, and they have shipped parts fast.)

However I've found several folks there that are really knowledgeable, helpful and generous with their time. Dan Dressler (in sales) has kindly shared some of his experience and wisdom, Jeff Godard (now in sales, was the Parts and Service manager) has been extremely helpful. He's offered advice and made recommendations many times, etc. Finally Joe Baron, (Jeff's replacement in Parts and Service) is also a great contact for information.

A significant number of parts in an older Tucker were bought off-the-shelf from other companies. Over the years suppliers change and new products become available. However without some of that knowledge you're pretty much lost.

Here's an example: I had a 1979 Tucker and the brake caliper was not working properly. It was partially frozen and it leaked. Jeff told me it was a four piston caliper from a 1966 Thunderbird. (I don't recall if it was left or right.) They are actually fairly hard to find, but he referred me to a company in Portland, OR (Ott's Friction Supply, IIRC) that had rebuilt ones available. 

(BTW, I think Jeff told me they changed from the four piston caliper to one from a Chevy pickup.)


----------



## Track Addict

Will they sell direct or send you to a dealer?


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Blackfin4Bluefin said:


> Will they sell direct or send you to a dealer?



I've bought a fair number of parts direct from Tucker.... 

However my understanding is there are no Tucker dealers in the west. I know Track, Inc in Minnesota is the midwest Tucker dealer and Cook's Equipment in Newport, VT takes care of the northeast.


----------



## Track Addict

Got the build sheet 283 small block and 4 speed was factory.  Sold to vermont


----------



## Track Addict

Attached is the PDF build sheet for my Tucker.  Excellent news to find out the Chevy small block and New Process 435 Transmission were factory.  Looks like it started life in Ludlow, VT.  

Who would have thought it would end up a MassHole years later.

Hopefully there is some useful info on here for others.

Thanks Ed Gil Corporation!! (First Owner)  Let me know if anyone knows this things history in VT.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

B$B,

Congratulations on getting the build sheet, and the Chevrolet power from the factory.

The later built sheets are a bit more detailed, but still it's nice to know exactly how the machine started out.

Ed Gil was actually not a person, Ed-Gil Distributors was a company in Ludlow, Vermont that were distributors of various products produced by different firms. They had taken over as the east coast Tucker distributor when Eastern Distributors out of Concord, NH went bankrupt. 

Getsno Equipment in Newport, Vermont is the current Tucker distributor. They bought Cook's Equipment from Bill Cook a year or two ago. I don't know if Ed-Gil sold their distributorship to Cook's or if there were other distributors in between.

I've talked with Bill Cook several times. Very nice man who is very knowledgeable about Tuckers...


----------



## Track Addict

Progress.  Friend made me all new 2x4 stake pockets and new aluminum side panels over the weekend. Just slapped them on  for the photo.  One little trim and it is an exact fit.  Much better than what was on there.

Many many hours of welding and grinding on this thing.  There were a number of make it happen get grooming repairs.  If this was a groomer which I believe it was I am surprised the rear frame is not worse off.  It has a little bow to it on the rear.  Looks like they pulled it off in live and half ass repaired it.  Surprised they did not destroy it.

Fixed now.  Adding some supports for the diamond plate.  Have a new 12" receiver tube to well on the bottom as a hitch.  Almost done the metal phase.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Looks Great B4B!

I've seen some Tucker "repairs" that make you shake your head and say "What were they thinking"? Just absolute mechanical buffoonery.

NICE John Deere!


----------



## DAVENET

Very nice!


----------



## Track Addict

added in the angle to support the 1/8 inch aluminum diamond plate deck.

Will help stiffen the back imagine as well.  The two deck top center tubes.  Up by the cab it is 9 1/2 inches and at the rear it is 8 1/2 inches.  Don't think that was factory and the rear hack job backs it up.

Good news is the outside is square which I can't see how but it will work.


----------



## Track Addict

you can also see the bow in the deck with the angle installed.


----------



## Nikson

Great job!!!

Little at a time, and it'll be done...


----------



## Track Addict

Got some more progress done last night with some help from the boys.  Had to go to a wedding in Seattle, WA for a week but made up for lost time last night.  Glad to be back.

Added the Diamond Plate Steel to the back to clean it up.  You can see how lightly off each side is but not much I could do other than cut the back to pieces.

Added Receiver Tube for hitch.

2x4 stake pockets.

More floor supports.


----------



## Track Addict

This is a picture from a few years ago.  The Tucker sat in this spot not moved since the 90's.  Glad it rescued me and has a good home now!


----------



## Track Addict

More progress.  Metal work nearing completion.


----------



## Track Addict

After experimenting with some sanding and priming working with the paint there it was very clear that this thing needed to be stripped down to bare metal.

Found some bondo over small dents.  Used a block and hammer and got them back mint.  Maybe they did not have blocks and hammers years ago?

This was orange when new.  Metal is in great shape.  Tried some primer over he aluminum after sanding with 120 grit and it looks good.  Some wear and dings etc but I like the character and I am sure I will add some.


----------



## Track Addict

Friend of mine came by today and saw the above picture.  Said I am crazy and to have it sandblasted.  Looks like that is the way to go.

He wants to da it work the body and paint it right.  Can't disagree.  Donated time so I will have to take him up on it.

Will keep you updated.


----------



## Laurentian

You made out so well with that thing, good on you !


----------



## Northcoast

Really enjoy seeing you bring her back to life !  Can't wait to see the finished product in the snow. While you have everything taken apart,may as well do it right.


----------



## Track Addict

Got the door hinges fixed last night. When I got the Tucker the passenger hinges were both broke off.  The bottom one had the top piece that sits on the pin the top did not.

Bent some 1/8 steel after heating it with a torch to duplicate the bottom.  Came out alright.  Got the door edge back flat.  The top hinge must have held for awhile while the bottom one was broke and they continued to use the door  The top hinge and door was bent out about 1/4 inch so when you closed it there was a gap.  Bent and hammered it flat and it looks nice, closes nice.  Other side is good to go.

Have two other tucker doors with hinges on one.  The door fits exact but the hinges are in a different location but appear factory mounted.  Different staff working on different tuckers must have done things their own way.

Does anyone know where I can get new weather stripping for the top and bottom of the sliding windows?  Some sort of felt stuff with a clip holding it in?


----------



## Mtn-Track

Blackfin4Bluefin said:


> Does anyone know where I can get new weather stripping for the top and bottom of the sliding windows? Some sort of felt stuff with a clip holding it in?


 
I got my replacement weather striipping here:

http://www.gtrestoration.com/home

They also have an ebay store that lists the dimensions of some of what they sell or you can call them with specifics of yours.


----------



## Mtn-Track

I got your PM but for some reason when I log in to PM's it keeps looping back to the sign-in page?!?!

Anyway, I believe its called Side Window Channel...;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1926-27-28-...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item4aa5ca1175

.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

B4B,

 When I re-cabbed a 1642 we replaced the window channel on the doors. I got the replacement from a company called Restoration Specialties and Supply in Windber, PA. The item number was AS1526-96WIN.

I would also suggest you keep the name Austin Hardware and Supply in your back pocket. I found some things there that I was unable to get elsewhere. I don't know about your situation but here it's just me. I don't have a business or company name that I can use for those "difficult" (the word difficult isn't strong enough...let's try PITA) firms that only sell to other businesses.


----------



## Laurentian

I'M into water cooled VW's ( MKII Diesels , GTI's etc. )
They have a replacemenmt weatherstip that is useful
for our cars. Anyhow lots of product here that
looks sno cat freindly :
http://parkin-acc.com/index.html


----------



## Track Addict

Found a nice rubber grommet on walcks 4wd site.  This fits perfectly over the steering column to seal around the floor.

http://walcks4wd.com/grommet-steering-column-1149.html


----------



## Track Addict

Wanted to update the progress.  Sandblasting got canceled.  Too much money and I got it all stripped with a wire wheel.  Took the two outer layers of paint off with a twist wheel then da it down with 80 then 120.  Some areas are done you can see.

The roof is another story .  The gelcoat was garbage so I had to take the sides and most of the roof down to bare.  I plan on priming it with the then putting this on:  monstaliner: http://www.monstaliner.com/

I would paint everything else orange but keep the roof top black.  Think it will look good.

As for the inside someone used truck paint so I plan on Rustoleum under coating (paintable) the inside then spraying the orange over it.  Did a test area and it looks good.

Little bondo on the back.  Should be painting this thing next weekend.


----------



## Nikson

Slowly and surely... 

Great Job...


----------



## Track Addict

Hammering, pounding, sanding, and grinding this is good as I can get it.  Bondo tonight.

Paint this weekend.  Amazing what a hammer and block will do on aluminum.  The amount of bondo they had on this body they must not have known about pounding dents back in the day.


----------



## Track Addict

Got some major progress done in the last week. Body work.  Make shift paint booth.  Tins primed painted.

Used rustoleum undercoating in the cab and roof to hide the trunk paint and some of the body.  Stuff works great but is tough to paint over even though it is paintable.  Took a number of coats in the cab to cover the black.

Few touch up spots underneath.  Tractor supply alice chalmers orange close enough for me and I can get it in brush and spray can form.


----------



## Track Addict

More pics.  Dashboard is on the list to be redone but I figured paint it for now.  It is rough but functional for this season.


----------



## Doc

Looking good.  You have made some real progress for sure.    

Keep up the good work.


----------



## muleman RIP

That orange sure brings it to life. Good progress. Soon time to get it out in the snow.


----------



## nikos

nice work "Keep walking"


----------



## Nikson

Look great...


----------



## Track Addict

This picture represents the quality and price they put into manufacturing back in the day.  You probably won't see dates and logos cast into parts like this again.


----------



## Track Addict

Got one of the headlights redone.  The amount of rot and rust on the trim rings and inside almost made it parts but I got it done.  Not sure how the wires were sealed from the factory but mine have been inserted through the hole allowing water to enter and pool with not drain.

Drilled out the hold and added these rubber grommets which allow the 3/8 wire loom to fit perfect.  This should end the problem and makes a much neater install.

Also was missing one of the headlight cups that locks it in position once adjusted.  I took some 1 1/2 inch pipe and welded it to some large washers.  Functional and looks good.


----------



## WhiteMtnTucker

New to this forum and lots of helpful info. Nice to see that 68 getting restored. I had seen that in Warren. Anyway, my 63 442 is almost done and in central new hampshire. GOt to get the tracks adjusted and lots of little stuff to do. Any questions, let me know. Will post some pics soon.


----------



## Laurentian

Pro job B4B !  May look you up some time in the futur
and pay my way as a passenger for a days outing / guided tour.


----------



## Track Addict

Welcome aboard. I plan on some trips with the Tucker.  Maybe one day we can head out together.  Put up some pics when you can. 

I got all the diamond plate floors and rear deck cut.  Hope to fasten them in tonight. Will post pics soon!!


----------



## WhiteMtnTucker

OK here you go. I hope. Attached are three photos. My Old Tucker was purchased in 1996 for $ 500.00 from an older gentlemen who had a small ski area in Woodstock Ct. The area closed and I tracked him down and bought it. Wife thought I was nuts. But it sat for about 12 years with little attention. Then in 2008 I decided it was time to get serious and the restoration continued. It is not as straight as the pics show. The hood and roof where rough. All lower side panels are new. Each fiberglass pontoon was rebuilt and repaired. New pans on bottoms.All bolts where replaced and cotter pins replaced on tracks. I would recommend Bolt Depot out of Mass. Each track link was removed and greased. All rollers were greased and are being rebuilt. Last winter we took her
for a ride when I moved the machine to NH from CT. One of the pics shows the NH Liquor store in the background. I have to say I was impressed with its ride. Anyway, this year the project continues and will be removing the interior gas tank to move the seats back. My tank is in the tool box. Anyway. Thats the short history of my Tucker.


----------



## Track Addict

That thing looks nice in the pics.  How do you like the exhaust right under the cab?  I have mine there now with no muffler. I like the look of them there with cherry bombs.  Keep in mind I have duals and a v8.  How was the pontoon repair.  I have 4 extras and am going to re do one at a time and swap them off to keep it moving.  I greased all the bearings and am wondering if there is a way to grease the links with out taking them all apart of if it is even necessary?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i like the exhaust there too i would extend the tail pipe out behind teh cab i hate listening to loud exhaust unless there is a turbo involved


----------



## WhiteMtnTucker

I plan to keep the exhaust as is and turn it out with a chrome piece. Hopefully I wont tear it of with the track. I rebuilt each fiberglass pontoon. You have 8 total fiberglass pontoons? Do you have extra rollers? Anyway, I had new pans built for each pontoon base. I had to open a hole in the bottom of 2  pontoons to place new studs where there was damage. Fiberglass repair was done with resin and I built it up and sanded it down where the track had worn into it. I found that the fiberglass around the inner axle collar was very beat up and cracked so I felt that this was the weakest point so I added a steel plate to the inside near the sprocket welded to the collar and bolted through the fiberglass pontoon. I ground off all the track adjusters threaded sections and welded new couplings as they were too rough. I took each link apart and roller and hand greased them. I sprayed oil all over the track this summer. I have not come up with a way to grease the rollers. I think the best solution would be to not let it sit long and oil occasionally. I am in the process of fabricating a link bending tool which I learned about on this forum see attached. http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=5251&highlight=track+tool+tucker
  So in right now my focus is getting the tracks dialed in.


----------



## Track Addict

Thats my concern with the exhaust location on mine.  Think I am going to tuck it into the frame and exit it our the back at an angle.

I have 4 extra pontoons.  One is real nice.  The 4 on my tucker are the next best.  I also have 8 drive sprockets, 2 tracks, bearings, links, 3 turn tables, one stationary turn table, 2 doors, and a bunch of misc other parts.  I plan on selling most off once I finish mine so let me know what you may need.

So that does not have adjustable rails??


----------



## Track Addict

Finished the interior floor last night.  Pictured is that grommet I mentioned earlier. I made this panel two piece so you don't have to take the clutch and wheel parts off to do most service.

Greased all the fittings on the running gear last night.  Rear Deck tonight then off come the front pontoons for adjustment inspection.  Should be snow ready for testing few weeks!!


----------



## Track Addict

Floors


----------



## Track Addict

drilled and tapped 1/4 20 for the floors.  1/4 20 clip nuts worked well for the thin metal on the firewall.


----------



## Track Addict

Got the rear deck on last night.  Found some boots at pep boys for he shifter and brake that worked well.  

Think I have something for the clutch through the floor but am also looking for ideas.


----------



## Mtn-Track

Just a short comment on the exhaust location here. I took a chunk out of the body on mine when it had the pontoon-tracks while going over a snowplow berm. The chunk is right below, and in-line with, the front seam in the door. Best to jack your cat up and turn the pontoons both ways with them tilted all the way forward against the leaf spring stops, then rock the body back/forth to check for clearance issues. When I did my restoration I installed rubber bump-stops on the trunion tabs to lessen the chance of this happening again. Lessons learned...

.


----------



## Track Addict

I noticed that the current location will be an issues.  I think I plan on making a radius and hugging the inside frame inside the 45 degree supports all the way back and kick them down and out the rear.  Should be the safest spot.  The ones now have been hit in life.


----------



## DAVENET

NICE floors!  That looks awesome!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Blackfin4Bluefin said:


> Got the rear deck on last night. Found some boots at pep boys for he shifter and brake that worked well.
> 
> Think I have something for the clutch through the floor but am also looking for ideas.


on the military vehicles with that arangement the pedal coming through the floor had a plate with a gasket on it so the hole is sealed with the pedal  in the up position


----------



## anthonydoldd

The paint and floors look awesome!!  Looks like you will be on the snow in no time!


----------



## WhiteMtnTucker

Thanks for the info Mtn Track. Will do.


----------



## Track Addict

Took the front pontoons off last night and here is what I found:

1.  They are in fairly good shape.  Little repair and reinforcement and should be good.
2. The ring that holds the outer bearing and carries all the weight is flimsy.  There must be a better design.  Anyone cut new thicker rings?
3. One hub is cracked at the key I plan to weld it.  The other is frozen on.  put a bunch of heat into it and hit it hard.  Nothing.  Any ideas?
4. Has anyone made new shoes?  I have one or two for spared but I am thinking about just cutting the rails and welding them on to a new 1/16 sheet of steel.

I have two spare hubs but the ends are threaded unlike the ones in the pictures.  Did they change at some point?


----------



## WhiteMtnTucker

Good Morning. Snowing in NH this morning.
Regarding your Tucker. 
1. I built up the strength of my fiberglass pontoons by adding fiberglass and fabric to the inside area where the axle goes through. This is where the weight of the machine axles sit on the metal collar and I had a lot of 
fiberglass fatique there. I also welded a 1/8 in plate to the same collar on the inside same location. I then bolted through the fiberglass to strengthen this are. 
2. The ring that you talk about is flimsy and I believe it is just a template to hold the bolts in place and prevent them from spinning as access is difficult. Again I reinforced the inside fiberglass around this area.
3. Dont know much about the hubs. 
4. I had four new shoes/ bottom plates fabricated. Painted up real good to slow down the rusting. I think the steel was a bit thicker than original. I can check them later if you need more info. 

I saw a 60s Tucker Sedan on a trailer heading North on I-93 just outside Concord. ANyone know anything. It seemed to be restored.


----------



## Track Addict

Fortunately mine are in real nice shape.  I plan on using some west system to add some extra strength anyway.  My friend is making me 4 new rings out of plate today and new shoes for the bottom.

The seals on the axels look good.  This has definitely been apart before.  I received a broken Axel extra with it so who knows .


----------



## Track Addict

The three Tucker's that were sold here one was a 442 and went to nh somewhere .  The other 442 and 443 were sent to Brockton for repair then they are headed Moosehead Lake


----------



## Track Addict

Found a lokar parking break boot that worked well for the clutch.

Welded the hub and started the pontoon repair.  Hopefully putting my glass back in today.


----------



## Track Addict

Got the fiberglass repaired on one side. That West system is amazing. The white is just thickened so it wont run. Will sand it down tonight. 

The area where the rollers wore the fiberglass I took tape and made and edge/mold. Poured the fiberglass resin in to it and this is how it came out. Better than new.

Also got the new backer plates from my friend. This should increase the strenght over those flimsy backers.

Also epoxyed in washers cut in half for the adjusters. Now it will push on metal supported on the out side edge which is strong. Should eliminate the bolt pushing in like on these.


----------



## Track Addict

Re: TUCKER TORPEDO Restore
Have finally come to the worst part of restoring which is the pontoons. Fiberglass work is slow. Can only work one side per night and it usually takes two nights per side.

Will be done the front two soon and will restore the last two with spare I have and swap them out when done. This way I can at least use it if the snow ever comes.


----------



## Track Addict

I would like to thank the forum and all of my friends who have pitched in on this restore. Without my network of dozens of friends who have access to everything I need to get this done it would not be possible. The speed at which I am able to turn this thing around is because of them and my wife who has been has been studying for her CPA at night which is why I have so much time. Also thanks to my son who faithfully goes to bed at 7 pm everynight allowing me to have Tucker Time!

Something about a Tucker brings people together. That and beer!


----------



## DAVENET

Brian-

Since you have the front running gear off and out of the way, how does your trunion pin and roller look?

Mine looks like it has worn to the point that it is sliding on the turntable as opposed to the trunion roller rolling on it.  Just curious about the wear on yours.

David


----------



## Track Addict

Greased it up not to long ago.  It looks good.   Took grease and seems to roll on the table like it should.

Are these parts still available if it does need replacing?


----------



## DAVENET

I don't think so.  I believe Muley180 ended up parting out his rig because he couldn't find one.  His was for a '83 500 series that had the trunion in the rear.  So the chances of finding one for a 1960's unit probably won't be much better.

I'm sure something could be machined for a price (IF you had the original diminsions).  Or it could be made to fit a new center section of the trunion plate.  I know mine has a lot of slop in that area that will probably create a lot of body noise and wobble.


----------



## Track Addict

Seems like you could make one easy enough.  I have two extra front turn tables and they have a stud on them that looks like you could just add a bearing to.  Think there is a pic on the for sale page


----------



## DAVENET

The front pin may get some wear if the bearing freezes up but I'm guessing that's pretty rare?  The trunion pin (shaft) is to the rear of that pin & bearing.  The trunion carrier is what allows the turntable and axle to rock from side to side.  If that shaft wasn't greased religiously, wear would cause the entire front end to progressively feel more 'sloppy' since it is literally the one point holding the front end assembly to the frame.


----------



## Track Addict

One pontoon done.  Fixed the sprockets.  One was welded already and one was not.  Had to replace 1/4 of the teeth on this one.  Seem like adding a little piece of metal and some weld makes all the difference in the world.  Also it appears mine have run the same way for their lives.  Putting the sprockets back on opposite sides will allow them to push on the side of the sprocket that has never been worked. 

3/4 x 1/8 steel at Home Depot seemed to work well for repairing the teeth.


----------



## Track Addict

One Pontoon Primed.  As I stated before this is suck part of the project.  The other front pontoon is almost done as well.  I am holding off the rest of the season for the back two.  They seem to be in great shape compared to the front so I hope they hold up.  i will continue to work on my spare and swap them but it will be time to start using it soon.

Hood is almost done painting.  Doors to come!!


----------



## Track Addict

One pontoon done and painted.  New bottom shoe built out of 10 gauge so should hold up for my lifetime.  Had to drill the holes on the bottom rail a bit to allow for the thicker gauge and repairs to the pontoons.  Test fit and ran some track and rollers around.  Feels good.  Hoping to have one back on Wed.

Did I mention this is the suck part of the project?


----------



## Track Addict

Pics


----------



## Track Addict

shoe and rails on.  Putting on Tuck tonight.  Will be off until next Wed.  Heading north for some fresh powder.  Snowboarding and riding my other cat this weekend. 

The pic of the sled is last Saturday on Bear Notch Road in Bartlett, NH.  Quite of bit of snow up there already and a foot plus coming. 

Adding the washer to the bolt adjuster worked the nuts.  Pushes on metal on the when you adjust them rails now.

Tucker will be ready to make a trip Next Weekend!!!!


----------



## DAVENET

Blackfin4Bluefin said:


> Did I mention this is the suck part of the project?



LOL, That is why I started doing the nightmare first.  I know me all to well, and if I was to leave it until the end, I would almost certainly end up cutting corners just to get it out on the snow.  Like your 10ga. shoes (very nice work), I would rather do it once right than have to try to repair something on the side of the trail when it's -20.  So, if I can just push thru the crap work now, the rest of it should be enjoyable.  Until the electrical rewiring anyway.


----------



## Nikson

Great attention to detail...!!!


----------



## Track Addict

Electrical wasn't bad on mine.  I just ripped everything out and started fresh.  Adding a fused power block helped clean and organize the mess.  West Marine has some good options.


----------



## Track Addict

This went on smooth as silk.  Turns easy feels good.  Think I can take both half links out add full links and drop one grouser.

Tucker Sno CAt needs to be painted orange at some point.  Also need to find some bushing to but behind the axel nut.  the cotter pin is about 1/2 to 3/4 inch about the castle.  Will do some research online unless anyone know where to find some.


----------



## Track Addict

pics


----------



## Track Addict

I am told that there is snow At home .  Big push this week to have tucker out this weekend!!!


----------



## Track Addict

front two pontoons done.  Everything came together awsome.

Testing tomorrow and Sunday!!!!


----------



## Track Addict

Success!  Will get video and pics up soon.  Put a few hours on it today.  Steep hills no problem.  Well worth the effort.


----------



## Track Addict

Got a few miles on the Tucker over the weekend probably 3 hours.  Climbed a bunch of hills.  Carried plenty of kids/people up and down the hill.

Quiet exhaust will be the way to go.  Heat will be nice.  Got the front tracks adjusted mint.  Need to tighten up the backs next and change the cotter pins.  Also learned to bend the cotter pins real good.  A number of the ones I put in with typical bends backed out somehow.

Looking for suggestions on rear receiver hitch/step and also some ski/snowboard racks to hook to the rack body.  

Got the kitty cats and the Chrysler Sno Runners out as well.  The sno runners will look good on the bad at the antique show!  These Sno Runners were in the Snowmobile Hall of Fame at one point.  My friend donated his restored one and I was able to purchase the two the had.


----------



## Track Addict

Videos
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gkkP-Qnb3s"]IMG 08441 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3MB3QFkQD4"]IMG 08451 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp0dIZ6Ewaw"]IMG 0839 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLwDt58ccuc"]IMG 0838 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

dude it dosn't look like you have any more snow than we have here in the arctic this year.


----------



## Track Addict

6 inches so far melted today.  More than we got all of last year in Massachusetts.


----------



## Laurentian

We have 3-6 ft here is Québec.
Two major snow storms and already more than
last year total snowfall !

B4B, you have some good fabbing skills !
Nice Job man.

B4B, I noticed on your email contact your last name is
french. You have any family in new brunswick - québec ?


----------



## Track Addict

I am told my I am French Canadian but no relatives there I know of.  Headed to Rockwood Maine for the weekend so I am close to Canada!!


----------



## Laurentian

Cool !


----------



## Track Addict

Ended up getting these seats from Northerntool for 79$.  They work well and fit perfect for my setup.


----------



## Track Addict

Going to use some galvi unistrut and paint it black.


----------



## DAVENET

Will a third one fit?  (Thought you were going with a bench configuration)

Mine looks like that stock.  The hydraulic control for a drag is in between my seats.


----------



## Track Addict

I decided based on input to make it comfortable for 90% of my usage which is me and one other most likely.   It seems like I have none of my friends/family around or all of them. Really the operator should be comfortable.  These also will be at the perfect height to maintain use of the shelf/storage rack that sits over the tank.  Not sure if they all have this but mine does.  The other issue is that I won't have my tank back for sometime and I want to be comfortable and have a backrest.  This should also allow room to but my hydraulic control back in at some point if I ever get my drag.  

What I can do is make a small pad for in between for the occasional third.  These are wide enough that if they were close together I could fit three.  Plus they look like they were meant to be there.

Headed up to Hudson, NH Thursday to look at another tucker and two drags.


----------



## DAVENET

You're becoming a Tucker bloodhound.


----------



## Track Addict

I think I have a problem because I wAnt to rescue them all


----------



## DAVENET

Blackfin4Bluefin said:


> What I can do is make a small pad for in between for the occasional third. These are wide enough that if they were close together I could fit three. Plus they look like they were meant to be there.
> 
> Headed up to Hudson, NH Thursday to look at another tucker and two drags.


 
What if you mounted those on seat slide tracks that were turned 90 degrees?  That way you could have the driver seat centered when there are two passengers, or slide the two seats to the outside to allow a third seat to be put in between them for when the family goes? 

Bring your camera to Hudson!


----------



## Track Addict

Good idea might be a future upgrade.  Will get pics up when I go


----------



## Track Addict

Other drag and tucker fell through.  The drag was way too big for my purposes.

I plan on grooming a small track on my property for the kitty cats and sno runners.  On the farm I will groom the ski hill with this for a few runs.

It is narrow but will pack and groom the snow between the tracks awesome.  Also it works with a 12 volt actuator so I do not need to hook the hydraulics back up.  Will rig up a battery on the drag for the minimal adjustments it will need or wire to the tucker eventually.


----------



## Track Addict

Exhaust Mock up looking nice.  Picking it up tomorrow!


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

B4B,

I don't know if I shared this with you but my second Tucker (1642) had the exhaust pipes running underneath the cab, before turning up and running vertically along the back of the cab.

There was so much heat from the exhaust that the previous owner (a mechanical moron, if ever there was one) had placed some pieces of a ceramic insulating material on top of the Tucker's floor and then did a very poor job of making another aluminum floor on top of the insulation. I'd be concerned about running the exhaust pipes close to the floor.

When we re-cabbed the Tucker the exhaust was one of the first things to go. I took it to a fellow who supposedly did quality exhaust work to have a new dual exhaust system made that came up along the A pillars (key word: supposedly).

It was an absolute mess. It looked like two people had worked on it, and neither looked at the others work while they were doing it. A dual exhaust system should look symmetrical. The bends should look similar, etc. This was awful. Nothing looked right.

I ended up removing the system and taking the clown to small claims court...yes, it WAS that bad.

So the day of the trial the defendant shows up with an attorney to represent him. The judge decides in my favor and then I have the "fun" of trying to collect.

I took the Tucker to the Meineke on South State Street in Salt Lake City. They did an absolutely awesome job of building a system. When the current Tucker project is ready, it's going there.


----------



## Track Addict

Hoping the air gap should cover it.  The picture does not show it well but there is 4" plus of air gap.  I have been using it with the cut off exhaust that was on there and did not have any heat problems yet.  

Will run it the weekend for the real test!!


----------



## Track Addict

Thought I would update my progress.  Got the seats ready to mount tonight.  I think they look like they should be there.  Galvi Unistrut worked well.  Chrome fire extinguisher, temporary cup holder until new dashboard next year.  Truck box for the back.  Will start on head rack tonight to tie wood sides into.  Doors went to sand blaster yesterday.  Fixed small oil leak on timing cover (loose bolts).  Got the drag ready.

JUST NEED SNOW!!!!!


----------



## Track Addict

Pics


----------



## Track Addict

Decals came out great. Got them from TNT Graphics in Oregon.


----------



## Track Addict

pics


----------



## muleman RIP

You are getting it looking so nice the back pontoons are screaming for some paint.


----------



## Track Addict

I know they look horrible and it kills me to leave them like that.  They need to be redone like the fronts.  The amount of time they took would have taken it off the snow for the winter.  I hear it everyday from my friends and wife.

Small price to pay. Although with the snow drought I prob could have made it happen.  Then I remember how much the pontoon repair sucked.  Maybe they will be yellow for ever?


----------



## Northcoast

looking good !  I think that once you get her running in the snow,the rear pontoons won't be such a big deal. Somewhere down the road,you'll get a chance to spray them.


----------



## Track Addict

Weekend Snowmobile plans melted away so got in some Tucker and John Deere time.  Built the rear head rack and mounted the truck box and battery inside.  Little more grinding welding and paint.  Adding one more board on the side just next to the box so nobody falls out sitting on it.

We got a dusting of snow so I ran it around the yard with my son for 30 minutes or so.  Nice having heat for a change.  New exhaust is awesome quiet and no heat issues.

Just need my tank and doors now.!


----------



## muleman RIP

We need some real snow in the worst way. These little clipper squalls off the lakes are just a nuisance to try to plow or do much with. Tucker is looking real good and doors will make it nice when the wind is blowing like we are getting now. 3-4 inches of snow swirling all around while the sun shines.


----------



## WhiteMtnTucker

Havn't posted in a while, but I have been pecking away on her. Got some lettering and wood sideboards on in the last couple weeks. These are some shots before the big rain. NH Mountains in background.


----------



## Northcoast

Great job !   Have fun !


----------



## DAVENET

Better get those doors on.  One to two feet coming Friday

WhiteMtn- Could you please snap some pictures of the roof line at the upper corners of the windshield (*and corosponding areas on the inside*)?  My cab is exactly like B4B's with the fiberglass roof that drops into the top of the windshield.  But when I enclose the rear, the entire roof will need to be redone in aluminum and I'm curious what the interior framework was on the metal roofs.  Just post it on my thread http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=52430 so we don't cluter B4B's thread.  Thanks!


----------



## Track Addict

Retrieved the primed hood and doors last night and put them on.  Lexan side windows.  Ready for snow Primer grey.


----------



## DAVENET

Just in time.  I'll be watching for you on WBZ since you'll be the only thing moving on 495 tomorrow! Wicked Blizzzzard!


----------



## Track Addict

Testing grounds going well.  Toasty warm quiet fun.  Need wipers


----------



## muleman RIP

Sounds like it is coming together nice. There was just a thread on Tucker wipers last week.


----------



## Track Addict

Tucker testing Approved.  Got about 5 hours on it this weekend.  Not as many pics or videos as I wanted but here is a start.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAprFdBeng0"]IMG 0980 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crQzdDTVovI"]IMG 0982 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Track Addict

Things learned:

1. Tracks will hit rear exhaust going over big banks.
2. Cab gets hot on 30 degree days need windows.
3. Wipers a must during snow.
4.  Need the 35 gallon tank back asap.  Gas Guzzler.
5.  Watch for drag sliding around down hill and passing Tucker!!

Glad to get some use out of it to justify all the hard work.


----------



## DAVENET

Glad you got to run it in the deep stuff.  There won't be too many like that in our lifetimes (around here anyway).   It's awesome it got to go work the way it was meant to!

Where are the tracks hitting the exhaust?  The turndown or the muffler?


----------



## Track Addict

The turn down .  We were running over some big plow
Banks.  I think it was a steep one coming down to pavement or when I crossed the 10 foot driveway it was snow bank to pavement to snow bank over that length.  Damage is only noticeable to me.


----------



## Track Addict

Got the Diamond plate and beacon up on the roof and the interior light and diamond plate up. Light goes white and red Hunt For Red October style.  Cant see it in pic but it is pretty cool red.

Whelen Beacon model 2012 is perfect.

Going to use the rest of this year to mock up all the dash and wiring. Next season Linex roof, clean up all the wiring, new dash and gauges, stereo, etc.


----------



## DAVENET

Blackfin4Bluefin said:


> Going to use the rest of this year to mock up all the dash and wiring. Next season Linex roof, clean up all the wiring, new dash and gauges, stereo, etc.


 
Seems like a lot of wasted time doing all of that wiring for _just one_ machine! LOL.  (The sign had J/K (just kidding) but it keeps kicking back to 'I agree')


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that's a good idea i should make a harness board for all the snow tracs i work on that way i can make up my own harnesses and they will all be the same.


----------



## DAVENET

dds said:


> that's a good idea i should make a harness board for all the snow tracs i work on that way i can make up my own harnesses and they will all be the same.



I guess, while good in theory, and it may work out for a Snow Trac, Tucker's just had too many options to make that worthwhile.  Brian has the Chevy 283 while mine has the flat six.  His came with an altimeter (not sure why???), mine has a plain Jane setup.  So while some stuff may cross over, a lot of it would be excess (or in some cases may be shorted).


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

DAVENET said:


> I guess, while good in theory, and it may work out for a Snow Trac, Tucker's just had too many options to make that worthwhile.  Brian has the Chevy 283 while mine has the flat six.  His came with an altimeter (not sure why???), mine has a plain Jane setup.  So while some stuff may cross over, a lot of it would be excess (or in some cases may be shorted).



Dave,

On the Tuckers I've owned (1979 and 1980 models) I'd say the wiring harnesses were identical. Typically the dash panel is labeled for a variety of options. If the cat had the option there would be a switch in the dash that was hooked up. If the option wasn't ordered there would be a blank piece of aluminum in the panel but the correct color coded wires would be under the dash in position and they would be run to the location of the option!

What's interesting is two of my Tuckers had aftermarket roof mounted quartz lights. In both cases the installer ran all new wires. But had they looked they would have found wires under the dash and wires all the way to the roof on both sides. Tucker even welded tabs on the roof frame to attach the lights to but the installers missed that too. 

Reminds me of the Budweiser "Real Men of Genius" ads...


----------



## Track Addict

Mine had the worst rats nest of wires when I got it.  Swiss cheese dash switch to switch to jump to switch.  Live wires everywhere.  I guess when you need to make stuff happen this is what you get over 50 years.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Blackfin4Bluefin said:


> Mine had the worst rats nest of wires when I got it.  Swiss cheese dash switch to switch to jump to switch.  Live wires everywhere.  I guess when you need to make stuff happen this is what you get over 50 years.



B4B, My 1979 was in a similar state of FUBAR when I got it. Nice feeling of satisfaction when you get it all straightened out though...


----------



## Track Addict

Still here.  Trying to muster up the energy to do rear pontoons.  Might have my shop tied up with a new downeast boat build for the fall winter so now or never.

Tough when the grass is turning green.


----------



## muleman RIP

Ain't nothing but work when you get into track and old metal work like that. At least you have a good idea what to do. You also know how bad it SUCKS. There, I said it for you.


----------



## Track Addict

Back to Tucker Time!   Doors off sent out to have new sliding glass installed.

This Years improvements:

Use and enjoy it!

Linex or Rhino line the roof.
Finish Rear Pontoons.
U Joints.
Maybe get to the Dash, gauges and new stereo.  Maybe.


----------



## Laurentian

Get to it Brian ! A chilhod friend of mine knows a guy up my way in St-Sauveur, Qc. with a supposedly mint Tucker. 
Will see to it later this fall, and get you all some pics. Am suspecting it is the old Christe Ski hill tucker above.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

a name like that and they didn't have a krusty snow cat


----------



## rzjim

The Mont Christie Sno Cat above had been restored and is quite nice.  I will try to post a pic of it, I'm new on here so haven't done it yet.  It lives just down the road from the old ski hill, which was owned by my Aunt and Uncle.  I spent many hours grooming with it and so did a good friend of mine.  The pontoons are now orange which isn't correct for fiberglass pontoons but it looks great.  The other cat is still there and I am planning on doing a restoration of it with my friend, who restores old Hus Ski snowmobiles.  He also still has his Bombardier Muskeg that should be done as well.
I was there 5 days ago looking at it all after 18 years of being away.

Jim


----------



## rzjim

Some pics from when my buddy was there this spring.  Mine are in my camera and not downloaded yet.
Jim


----------



## rzjim

My other cat.....


----------



## DAVENET

Very nice~!


----------



## the old trucker

rzjim said:


> Some pics from when my buddy was there this spring. Mine are in my camera and not downloaded yet.
> Jim


 
rzjim I was admiring your B12. It looks great. I am in the process of rebuilding one for myself. Did you do the work yourself ? I would like to see how you have adapted the wheels onto the skis. Do you have any closeups of them and the interior ? Also what did you use on the exterior. Did you make new framing or use the existing. I can buy a "*new frame kit"* in Que., already cut to shape. 

Thanks from
*The Old Trucker*


----------



## Laurentian

Wow RZ Jim ! So cool.

Hey you ought to start a separate thread as this is Brian's. 
I got carried away when I posted the Christie Sno Cat here.

Pierre Ayotte knows the guy who has the Christie Tucker I think, 
he mentioned someone in St-Sauveur having a primo one, must
be it.

I skied Christie back in '86 and that little run off the side with
a huge rock in the middle was a blast !

I'll look into the Alta cats later this fall.

Hugh


----------



## rzjim

The B12 belongs the the guy who restored the Christie sno cat in the pics.  I don't have any info on it unfortunately.

Jim


----------



## Track Addict

Changed the heater and radiator hoses.  New Ujoints.

Looks like i need to change the hydraulic lines.   They are going to break soon.


----------



## Track Addict

Hydraulics all replaced.  Tucker is out back in its new home i built.

I have a 25 foot downeast boat living in my garage for the winter.  Tight but workable.  Last year I would keep the tucker in the garage and it would flood every night with the amount of snow and ice the pontoons hold.

Should be better this year.


----------



## Track Addict

Haven't updated in a while.  Tucker is running well.  Below are some videos of it working:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q93EIlGnbCA"]IMG 06021 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxDS-o1rLw8"]IMG 06011 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTUJurkix4c"]IMG 06001 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Track Addict

Got the Hydraulic System all tuned up.  New hoses and fittings everywhere.  It seems to steer better now but could be my imagination?

Took lots of thinking, routing, fittings, many trips to tractor supply.

At the end of the day they are all stock hoses available pre made so easy fixes going forward.


----------



## Track Addict

Old System was waiting to leave me on the trail as you can see.  Those hoses had bubbles and pin holes.


----------



## Track Addict

Finished the roof.  It is fiberglass and was badly pocked and pitted.  All I can say is his bed liner monstaliner.com is no joke.  Does everything it says.  Easy to use and a fraction of linex or other sprays.


----------



## Track Addict

As you can see I have a new room mate in he shop for the winter.  My father is working on this lobster boat.  It is gutted now and a new cummings 370 turbo with all the fixings is on its way.  

Had to build a new tucker barn for this year


----------



## Track Addict

As you can see the upside down picture the roof sheds snow.  There is a new arctic cat procross under that pile.


----------



## DAVENET

Damn, you've been busy!


----------



## Track Addict

Baby goes to bed at 7 pm.  Wife works some nights.

 It is also a disease.  Once a project gets in my head not happy till it is finished!


----------



## Laurentian

Nice work Brian !
Like the vids, sounds peaceful in the cab.
You doing any grooming for snowmobile clubs ?


----------



## Track Addict

No club grooming.  Here is Massachusetts they outlaw anything fun so there is not any snowmobiling in most of the state.

 I am lucky to have a few hundred private acres at my disposable that abut my property so just my private trails.


----------



## Track Addict

Little more progress.

Built a redneck paint booth to get the doors and hood done.  As you can see after 1.5 years the paint on the doors is a little darker.  Hoping the sun can assist that.

Sliders worked out the balls! Nice to have doors and windows that work.

Rookie mistake and we had some water in our guy. Hood has fish eyes and needs to be painted again but I am considering running it for the rest of the season.

Took some links out of the back tracks.  Some pics of the boat project taking up my shop are here also.

Off to Rockwood Maine other cat riding.  More snow today in Mass!


----------



## Track Addict

This thing needs to hit the tanning booth!


----------



## Track Addict

Door is slated for new skins in life.  Someday.


----------



## Track Addict

Decided to deal with repainting the hood in the future which will prob be never. As much as I like a nice paint job, snow, ice , branches, dirt, and cold ones on the hood eventually take its toll.

As a FYI the industrial paint I used is tops for durability and scratch resistance but the shine leaves something to be desired. As you can see after more than a year of used the patient sheen is much different.

Gives me a reason to paint if baby blue in the future!

Took some tricks from the Jeep guys and added billet hood bumpers and pull handle. Hood needed some dressing up.


----------



## DAVENET

For such an expensive product, that's the one thing that always amazed me.  Why the eff was there no consideration for keeping the hood from resting against / slamming into the roof.  98% of old Tucker hoods are dented and creased just from that.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Why can't there be some sort of shock system or even a simple cable mounted from the inside of the hood to the engine compartment to prevent the hood from swinging alll the way back and hitting the roof?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

what you need is a latch like a duce has to keep the hood up so the wind doesn't slam hood down on you when you are working under it.


----------



## sleddogracer

my home designed groomer is almost a clone of your groomer - I had the same problem of the groomer sliding off to the side when the trail had a side slope - I installed a piece of angle iron on the bottom of the pan to act as a keel - stopped the annoying side slipping - was an easy fix


----------



## Track Addict

Hauled the Tucker and my two Chrysler Sno Runners up to the New Hampshire Snowmobile Museum for a rally yesterday. http://www.nhsnowmobilemuseum.com/

Got there late and did not have much time before voting but somehow the people spoke and voted this thing 1st Place for People's Choice out of 120 machines.  

Real cool stuff there if you have a chance to visit.  Tucker always turns heads.


----------



## Track Addict

Got to do something about the door shading.  Maybe a tanning membership for Tucker.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Blackfin4Bluefin said:


> ...the people spoke and voted this thing 1st Place for People's Choice out of 120 machines.



Awesome! Congratulations on the award. Number 1 out of 120 says a lot!


----------



## Track Addict

There were def much nicer restored sleds there but the cool factor must have prevailed.  We registered as 114 and were 3 hours late and 40 mins before voting closed.

The museum also has a old tucker, and a few random snowcats I did not recognize that needed major love.


----------



## DAVENET

LOL, awesome!  We do a charity dirtbike ride thru there in the summer, but I have never been to the museum.  I always seem to find out about it a week or two later when friends start posting pics.


----------



## Track Addict

Hosted the Sochi Olympics Haverhill Edition yesterday.  Featuring the long sled event.

 Groomed up nice for the kids.  Need to widen my current drag a few feet and procure a roller.


----------



## sleddogracer

nice job


----------



## Track Addict

Cat is power washed, degreased and backed in the shop till further notice.  Let the dismantling begin!!!

Trunion, front differential, leaky v8 oil pan and timing cover, transfer case seals.  Rear pontoons a definate maybe.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

thought you might like to see how we did a front cross member repair, good luck with your tucker and repairs, regards


----------



## Track Addict

Snow Kitten


----------



## Track Addict

Almost ready to pull motor.  Trunnion work needed.


----------



## Track Addict

Transmission out.  Went smooth.  Came up through the cab.  With the removable floors was real easy.

Transfer case is out also.


----------



## Track Addict

Motor out smooth.  Let the repair begin


----------



## Track Addict

The transmission had 4 shims between the bell housing and it.  Couldn't figure out why they would do this then I realized this is how they adjusted the distance for the drive shaft and the transfer case.

I took the top two bolts out of the transfer which allowed it to rotate back and allowed enough room to pull the u joints.

Pretty easy to pull this whole thing apart.


----------



## Track Addict

Got the engine torn down to block.  This thing was freshened up in life prior to me.  Everything is tight, clean and smooth.

Little paint and some new gaskets/bolts back together.

Worked out a deal on the parts Tucker so that should be here in a few weeks.  Everything is there except for the tracks/pontoons so should be a good donor.


----------



## sno-drifter

Don't know about the washers between trans and bell? Tucker cats have used the splines on the input shaft/ yoke to the transfer case as a slip joint. Note: no nut on input shaft. I would look at the wear pattern on this shaft to see if you really need those washers. Also check length of input shaft to trans to see if the washers are there to prevent pushing the clutch disc into the flywheel or to prevent pushing on the pilot bearing. I would remove them if it all checks out. While you are where you are, I would dial in the bell housing. May seem like a waste of time, but is way less time than pulling it down again. Change the T/O bearing for sure and check the clutch cover and disc. Good piece of mind when 40 miles from a road and AAA.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

one of 2 options the washers are there because your trans has been changed and the input shaft is too long or or the clutch fork is wrong and the washers are there to keep the release bering from over compressing the pressure plate my money is on the wrong input shaft


----------



## DAVENET

Damn man, you are one busy SOB.   Get as much as you can done now before your kids get older and start dragging you 10 different directions at once! 

Was he 'motivated' to get that parts rig out of his yard?  What did that one have for a motor?  Slant or flat 6?

David


----------



## Track Addict

No motivation to sell either of them.  He is firm in what he wants.  A little wiggle on the 71 and I think it could be salvagable.

Based on what I will need in life to keep mine running another 40 years it is a no brainer.

Not sure what motor as the hood has brush blocking it but there is one in there.

I am fortunate my 2.5 yo son sleeps at 7 every night and my wife is a CPA so it is like being single a few months per year until 4/15.  In another month or so cat will go dormant until fall.  Trying to get the bulk done so when snow comes there wont be much.

Also I have a disease where I can stop thinking about a project or a problem until it is done!

As for the transmission it is the factory serial number so as to what someone did from there?  Will do some research based on the comments above.


----------



## sno-drifter

Another reason for the washers, the last guy bought the wrong clutch plate with a hub too long so it bottomed out on the spines or retainer which would press the plate up against the flywheel and be a problem. You got to measure it all out and find out the answer. I would not put it back the way it was, and I don't think it came that way from the factory.


----------



## Track Addict

Will check into all of that.  New clutch going in anyway.  New master and slave.  Throw out bearing is toasted.  The shift fork has quite a bit of wear end where it throws the bearing.  Will replace that.

I plan to dry fit it up outside the cat and see how it lines up.  I agree those washers should not bee there.


----------



## Track Addict

Heads on.  More paint

Boat boat project is now mobile.  Put on trailer and towed back today.


----------



## Track Addict

Engine


----------



## Track Addict

Little more motor progress.  Also picked up my first plasma cutter miller 625 xtreme.  I have been missing out big time!! Little thing is amazing


----------



## Track Addict

MOPED FOR GO KART TRADE


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

those are cool a 625 is a little light it can only do 1/2 inch steel. I like buying a machine that can do at least 1 inch I use a thermal dynamics unit at work it has served us well. you still have to pre heat, if you want a clean cut like that on a budget there is a propane product called chemtane. you cant weld with it but it will cut as clean as plasma and just about fast once the burning process starts.


----------



## Track Addict

http://www.millerwelds.com/products/metalcutting/product.php?model=M00243

Cruising through half inch.  Will burn 1 but need to take you time.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

they're a nice unit I used one locally I also like the size much more portable than my 80 amp thermodynamics unit. I do like the new cutting head the one I used last had a different head I also used an esab which I believe was rated to 70 amps also a nice portable machine it melted down in the heat in Iraq.


----------



## Track Addict

Little more progress.

Though you guys would appreciate this tool a guy on line made and rents.  Doesn't seem to be a lot of old chevrolet v8 tuckers but if you have an old small black this may be useful.

Chevy only started threading the crank on the chevy 283 in 1968.  Prior mine and others are just pounded on the shaft.  As people built the motors they started having issues especially if you add pulleys etc.  My hydraulic drive runs off the balancer with a pulley bolted to. Was concerned it would be an issue over time and my balancer was junk.  Rubber was cracked.  Got a new one from Jegs and rented this tool for 30$ to drill and tap crank.  10 minute job.

Came with taps, drill, bore guide, and a pusher and puller tools.

You can rent it here: Jerry Herbison <actionenterprise@yahoo.com>
Put Drill Guide in subject line.


----------



## sno-drifter

Pounding the balancer on with a hammer is a good way to mess up the bond of the rubber between the inner and outer parts of the balancer. I like to thread grade 8 ready rod or a long threaded bolt deep in the crank and use a grade 8 nut turning on the ready rod to preserve the threads in the crank and get static pull on the crank threads. Good lube on the threads is good too.


----------



## Track Addict

Put the center chunk back in the front axle housing.  Dragged Tucker out and degreased and power washed frame.

There are some ugly welds in here and some hairline cracks in a few other spots from what I can tell.

Nothing some grinding and welding can't fix!


----------



## Track Addict

Lots of grinding welding gussets.

Ready for install of new trunion tube next week.


----------



## fogtender

It seems to sidehill pretty good....


----------



## fogtender

Looks like you have a really good rig going back together, lots of TLC!


----------



## Track Addict

grinding along!


----------



## Track Addict

after I install the new trunion tube and line everything up.  That plate on top will be 1/4 and will sister up on the inside of both cross members and weld to the outside and tube.

Should be stronger than ever.  Right now that thin square stock is the weakest part of the rig in my opinion.  Seems like Tucker could have made a beefier design here.


----------



## Track Addict

Grinding alone.  Note to the group.  Help is good but not when they are drinking Fireball wiskey and welding and you have to grind everything!!

Looks good now but.  This frame was wrapped with 1/4 steel top and outside front to just before the transfer case where there is more framing.  They stopped about six inches from there so  I will finish their work.  Need to just double check the brake clearance.  Hopefully this is not why it stopped there.


----------



## Track Addict

Toward the end of the job you always find the easiest way to work on stuff.  Which I had lifted this thing weeks ago.

two more nights welding and grinding and the frame is back to mint and better than new.  Someone did a nice job boxing this frame in life already but their welding and grinding leaves much to be desired.  I do have a nice welding tan!


----------



## Track Addict

Finished grinding welding and getting the frame back nice.  Hoping to install the new trunion tube tomorrow night and add a few more braces.

The frame cracked in life real good right under the bellhousing mounts on both sides.  This is clearly why they rapped the frame.   Seems to be a weak point but it won't when I am done!


----------



## Track Addict

Funion Trunion is in. Need some more weld and bracing. I have one of my spare tables on now but it works mint!

The steering tie rod is ovaled out pretty good on the heavy casting table that is going back on it. Going to install this bushing: http://completeoffroad.com/i-123283-tie-rod-end-bushing-dana-44-60.html

Measurement seem to be the same should tighten that back up nice:


----------



## DAVENET

I know that's going to have to be done on mine when I get to that point.  How are your holes where the spring shackles attach?  
Mine are so worn (paper clip shaped) I'll either need to have everything filled, then redrill, or if there's enough material, just drill to insert a bushing so there isn't direct wear on the aluminum.  Kind of crazy that it's like that to begin with, but there doesn't appear to have ever been a bushing in those locations. And that gives a TON of body/chassis slop & rocking when it gets worn, which just promotes more wear.


----------



## Track Addict

shackle holes are good.  Let me know when you get to the turn table.  I can part with the light casting one I have which is mint!


----------



## DAVENET

Dumb question, but what's the difference between the light casting & a regular one?  More material removed from between the webbing?


----------



## Track Addict

The thickness of the webbing. Will take some pics and measurements.


----------



## DAVENET

No need to at this time.  I just wasn't aware there were two different options!


----------



## sno-drifter

I would advise anyone doing this trunion/5th wheel work to check for correct alignment as per the photo in the snowcat repairs section, Thread: Tucker 442 front trunion issues post #25. The gap between the frame and 5th wheel should  be the same front to back when all the slack is out of the rear pivot point and at the front roller. Like it would be when the weight of the cat is resting on the 5th wheel, not with the 5th wheel hanging. Having this equal gap insures that the 5th wheel will not hit the frame when 5th wheel is tilted to the stop and turning.


----------



## Track Addict

We took that into consideration before welding in place with jack applying pressure. These Tucker's will hit the Frame when it is tilted all the way over.  It does need to touch evenly on them so it does not dig but the frame has  pads and that is the stop.

Shouldn't have to be that hard over on these in use.  At least not me


----------



## Track Addict

Trunion is in.  Needs a little finish grinding and the grease fittings.  Need to turn down the trunion again.  The heat from welding tightened it up a bit.

Also added some stiffeners to the frame below the bellhousing mounts where it cracked before.  Overkill but this will be the last time anyone has to fix it!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

here is our finished front cross member repair


----------



## Track Addict

Got the tie rod bushing.  Fits awesome.  Highly recommend for anyone who has one ovaled out. Tight back like new!


----------



## Track Addict

Here is my reinforcement for the front trunion.  I think the factory design is weak and I have the room so this should be indestructible!


----------



## Track Addict

Welder is put away.  Grinding done.  Back to civilized work.  Few more parts to remove tonight.  Power wash next week.  Paint work and done till september except the occasional puttering.


----------



## sno-drifter

Don't know if you tied the motor mounts together before welding but if not it will save you much time, beer, and cursing to check out the center to center spacing of the frame mounting holes vs. the distance on the block. A brace across the frame is well worth the cost of matl. used temporarily during the welding.


----------



## Track Addict

Success


----------



## sno-drifter

One last thing, I would drill and tap the rear frame journal on the top so that grease gets to where it should be and put a plug that does not touch the tronion or just leave the bottom zirk there. Our '59 has not been given this treatment yet but will. We will run piping to the front for ease of lubing.


----------



## Track Addict

I ended up putting the rear one under where it was and has access.  With the chevy V8 and my supports added it is impossible to get to it from the top.


----------



## Track Addict

degreased, powerwashed, tape prime and paint this week.


----------



## akimp

Looks great keep the pics and write ups coming.


----------



## Track Addict

Summertime motivation for sno cat work is tough. In New England you need to embrace the short summer. Too many irons in the fire but moving forward slowly.

Just back from Bike Week in Laconia, been wakeboarding behind the zodiac on the mighty Merrimack River, and thought you should see some pics of the downeaster that has been cramping my garage burning up sometime. Boat was gutted, deck and stringers are all composite and that is a new 370 hp cummins turbo diesel in a 25 footer. Should go good and can get back to slaying some Bluefin tuna and lobsters. Hence the Blackfin4Blufefin handle. Pic is of the 31 running which was sold in March RIP. Going to need to change my handle at some point.

Painting in progress.


----------



## Track Addict

Turing orange


----------



## Track Addict

Paint does wonders.  I sit and pick apart the rough weld work and grinding trying to get perfect but orange brings it all to life!


----------



## Track Addict

sprayed more orange.  Some on the tucker and most on me.

New plastic fuel tank on the way, alternator, starter, clutch, friction plate, throw out bearing, clutch fork, bolt kits,  $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## DAVENET

???  Too hot to be messing on that thing today!


----------



## Track Addict

You got that right.  Got a new plastic 27 gallon tank.  Smaller than the original but it leaves room for my sub woofer.  I love a good stereo in everything I own.

Here is my planned setup:

https://wetsounds.com/pages/products/stealth10_spec.html - This will be mounted behind me on the top square tube where the fiberglass top meets

http://www.bazooka.com/products/mobile/Amplified-Bass-Tubes-Subwoofers-C6/BT-Series-S68 - This will be mounted next to fuel tank on passenger side vertically.

One more coat then engine install!


----------



## Track Addict

Moving along


----------



## Track Addict

Hydraulic pump brackets and pulleys painted new hardware
.  Motor install soon!


----------



## Track Addict

Recovery room


----------



## Track Addict

Think I solved the mystery of the washers between the bellhousing and transmission.

Got the flexplate back from the machine shop cleaned up.  My fleet service shop sourced a new clutch pack and throw out bearings long and short.  The clutch plate in there was newer than everthing.  The clutch pack was old and had a ton of fiber jamming it up not letting the fingers close all the way once released.  The bearing was smoked and much older than the clutch plate and it was the long on.  I think they installed this long one to help the engagement issue because the clutch pack was not returning. This would make sense because there was no play in the fork/bearing assembly and there should be some. They prob needed to move back the tranny for clearance.

Will found out soon.


----------



## Track Addict

Set back.  I had to change the water pump bolts on one side to studs because that is where the altenater and hydraulic pump tension arm mounts.  Well as I tightened one up snap.  Now I have a hardened bolt broken off in a cast pocket 1/8 below the surface.

Stud appears to be a defect.  Sending this one to my fleet shop.  WTF!!!!


----------



## Track Addict

Finishing up this project in the meantime.  Hertz 260w 6x9 and arc audio 250w
X2 amp blasting in my face!


----------



## DAVENET

WHAT?


----------



## Track Addict

Small block is at the surgeon for stud amputation.  Got the new starter and alternator.  Working on the boat a bunch.  Painting some parts for Tucker.

Tough to fit work in to my hobbies!


----------



## Track Addict

Heat treated stud removed .  Forward motion back on!


----------



## Cidertom

Blackfin4Bluefin said:


> Finishing up this project in the meantime.  Hertz 260w 6x9 and arc audio 250w
> X2 amp blasting in my face!



News flash!: Worlds biggest avalanche blamed on sound system originating in an antique tucker 442.


----------



## Track Addict

Drilled spring and and sides out to 3/4 and bushes them bronze back down to 5/8.

Ovaled out pretty good.  Now nice like a virgin tucker .  Tight


----------



## Track Addict

More Paint.  Trunion all greased new fittings.  Hope to have the turn table and leaf springs back on tomorrow night.  Motor is back stud is out.

More progress on the boat exhaust and steering ready for decking!


----------



## sno-drifter

Blackfin4Bluefin said:


> Drilled spring and and sides out to 3/4 and bushes them bronze back down to 5/8.
> 
> Ovaled out pretty good. Now nice like a virgin tucker . Tight



Don't know if it is parallax or camera angle, but the end of the main leaf looks bent. I would also have a second leaf which extends to or just beyond the center of the eyes, both ends. Can't understand why all springs don't have that or a double wrap second leaf.

 Looking good!


----------



## jask

looking good! I am enjoying the boat pics almost as much as the 442!  tell me more about the hull, how old is it? that turbo looks scary close to the stringer- what are you doing for heat protection?
 That is going to be one awesome fish killing machine


----------



## Track Addict

1989 ish Terry Jason Hull.   all re done composite nydacore.  There is an insulating wrap that is not on it.  We had a Blackfin that we repowered with two of these cummins already with similar clearance. 

Should go good.


----------



## Track Addict

Almost ready for install.  Changed the road draft tube to a pcv setup.


----------



## DAVENET

Very nice


----------



## Track Addict

Turn Table is finished and installed.  DJ can start the rest of this tucker party now!

Also got the decks cut for the boat.  Splashing that next week for a test run.  Motor install coming soon!


----------



## Track Addict

PS Castle nut a must glad I did not go the other route!


----------



## Track Addict

Orbitrol steering back in.  New bearings on my donor axles getting ready for install.

Boat work tonight!  Sea Trial tomorrow.


----------



## nikos

thats better . ITS A BOAT


----------



## Track Addict

After 1 year very happy with results.  This is behind my house where I groom.  Look back at pics of my ski hill and that is where we are runnin.

Back to sno cats!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FokVxx8NvFs


----------



## nikos

Beautifull.


----------



## Track Addict

Front axle back together.  New seals and tuckerville axles.

Off to the beach for a week.  No progress till then!

Wash paint install


----------



## Track Addict

Paint. Been working on boat which is hitting the water for rest of season Tuesday!

Then back to tucker full time


----------



## Track Addict

Headed up Conway and plan on meeting up with another member to pickup the Valley Engineering Powdermaker/Roller I bought in Fryeburg, Me..  Will get pics up.


----------



## Track Addict

Happy 2 year anniversary 1968 442 tucker.  Thanks for
Coming into my life.

Here is your gift


----------



## Track Addict

Here is where it came from.  Saved from scrap:http://www.nelsap.org/me/burntmeadow.html


----------



## Track Addict

Boat is finally in the water till October and hopefully doesn't endup back in my shop for a few months.  Very pleased overall:  http://www.youtube.com/attribution_link?a=x2V-kjFnDbI&u=/watch?v=fEKDfBigbkA&feature=em-upload_owner

Now I have more room and time to get back to Sno Cat 1, Trackster 2, and hus-ski 3.  Painting parts hope to install motor next week or so.


----------



## DAVENET

That thing sounds great spooling up on the turbo!  

 Would that box benefit from padding w/ Mylar face to deaden the sound in the house, or would it still just generate noise from everywhere else?


----------



## Track Addict

It will.  Just temp for this year.  Real one will be coussa board which is 30% lighter and more dense than ply.  Will also have 2" sound down on top and 1" sides.

Pretty quiet now.  Much quieter next year.


----------



## Track Addict

Progress.  

Front housing and springs painted in background.  Also test fit the transmission to motor.  Not sure why they used the washers in between the first few pics was not cleaned and the last one is cleaned and fits tight and flush.  Only thing I can think of is that the round flange did not fit in because it had paint and junk on it.  I also measured and the output shaft is not even close to bottoming out.

New motor mounts and I will be putting the rubber back in on the bellhousing mounts.  That is how it was and on the bottom of the bell there is two little nipples that stick out that the rubber takes out.  If it was metal to metal it would vibrate and the nipple would not allow it to sit flush. Must be a locator pin for factory install.


----------



## Track Addict

With the boat gone it is nice although my father just called and said he drilled a hole through the boat into the water and it is leaking!!!  Hope it is not coming home soon.


----------



## Track Addict

Test fit


----------



## Track Addict

Motor in!  Plenty of clearance with my trunion reinforcement.


----------



## Track Addict

Motor


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Your doing some nice work Mr. Fin. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Track Addict

Install


----------



## Track Addict

Pic


----------



## sno-drifter

You dun good Bluefin. Using the long bolts for the springs and shackles is good because that way the threaded section is not wearing inside the spring and aluminum fifth wheel. You may want to cut the excess from the ends to make it "factory correct" but that is just an aesthetic thing, not to mention weight saving. Lookin fine!!


----------



## Track Addict

Here is some more video of the boat testing.  Trying to get the boat balanced for the fuel tank over winter.  Runs real good:


http://youtu.be/BKFVNvptHx0


----------



## jask

looks good!


----------



## sno-drifter

Remember that diesel fuel weighs one lb. less per gallon than water.


----------



## Track Addict

Radiator


----------



## Track Addict

Front


----------



## Pontoon Princess

KEWL !


----------



## Track Addict

carb rebuilt.  Changed road draft tube to pcv.  Doing my part to reduce Tucker's carbon track print.

Transmission painted ready to go in.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

screw the tree huggers it's all around better for the engine to have a pcv especially with the slow speeds the tucker moves. at 50 mph a draft tube has pretty good suction at 10 there is 0


----------



## Track Addict

Shifting this project into High Gear!


----------



## Track Addict

New clutch, bearing, shift fork, master, slave, line.

Amazing how much nicer the clutch feel is.


----------



## Track Addict

Vroom!  No leaks!  The heartbeat of America is back!


----------



## muleman RIP

Looking great! You should be ready when the snow flies.


----------



## Track Addict

Clutch adjusted.  Swapping out the distributor for a msd street fire.  That is the only original part.    Cleans up the engine by loosing the coil and resistor and coil wire.

Runs great.


----------



## Track Addict

Hei and coil wouldn't clear bulkhead so billet and new coil.


----------



## Track Addict

Transfer painting in progress.  Seals here this week.  Hopefully pop transfer back in.  New ignition runs sweet.  Shifting is great.  All is well moving forward!!


----------



## Track Addict

New u joints for input shaft.  Seals in tomorrow for xfer case


----------



## Track Addict

Hit up the topsfield fair antique tractor pull.  41 jd h came in 8 out
Of 10.  They still look and sound the best.  Friend dropped off my seals there for home with e time for install.  Case in frame tomorrow then steering time!


----------



## Track Addict

Installed. hydraulic tank stripped and in paint.


----------



## Track Addict

Pic


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks like you may win the race with old man winter. Great looking project and should be reliable to run after all the work you have done.


----------



## Track Addict

Oil tank in.


----------



## Track Addict

I changed my username to Track Addict something more fitting.  First step in recovery is to admit you have a problem.

Seeing as I no longer have a Blackfin and there are no more Bluefin tuna in the ocean here it is time!


----------



## DAVENET

lol


----------



## Track Addict

Steering back. Hydraulics check. Transfer magnetic plugs and front diff.  Front tires and rear driveshaft tomorrow ! Driving by this weekend.


----------



## Track Addict

Pic


----------



## Track Addict

Pic


----------



## DAVENET

Nice work


----------



## Track Addict

Rat rod


----------



## Cletis

Do you have any problems running an open sided air filter?  The engine compartment seems fairly open to snow thrown up and around by the tracks.

 Cletis


----------



## sledhead Ed

Looks Good! You'll be ready for first snow.


----------



## Track Addict

Never had an issue with the open filter.   Snow doesn't seem to get anywhere in there.  The under hood temp is pretty warm and generally just the sides of the motor down low might have some water from snow dust.


----------



## Track Addict

Little electrical work.  Set some wires on Fire with plasma cutter.  Little char on the cat paint but will live.  Put the powder maker together.


----------



## Track Addict

Headlight are back.  Alternator wired up


----------



## Track Addict

Pic


----------



## Track Addict

New shrink wrap and hardware.Taking a BRAKE!  Headed to florida till Wednesday.


----------



## Track Addict

Florida had snow cat on my mind.

Dash work.  Going for simple clean


----------



## Track Addict

Making cover for top orange out of brushed stainless.  Two 4 1/2 riound speed hut gauges tach/Gps speed the other volt/oil/water/ fuel.  Snow cat sticker centered maybe.  Black grab bars on top of stainless left and right 

Choke key placards


----------



## Track Addict

Happy Halloween Orange and Black Tucker!


----------



## Track Addict

Hoping Black Friday will have the deals for gauges and stereo


----------



## Track Addict

Wired up cleaned up.  Positioned for pontoon and track install.

Letting the tucker funds build for s bit.   Wife is getting pissed seeing as we still have some unfinished house 5 years later!


----------



## Track Addict

Tucker porno: http://youtu.be/pR1Jg16-w_A


----------



## Northcoast

Soooo nice!    Perfect candidate for posters.


----------



## Track Addict

Two great things in Massachusetts this November.   I already saw snow at the house and we have balance back with the new Governor!


----------



## DAVENET

And we are being renamed East Vermont on January 1st.


----------



## Track Addict

I thought Scott was going to do for you but the majority group of Massholes have penetrated your border all the way to Manchester.  They are pushing on to the Concord as we speak!


----------



## DAVENET

new East Vermont state slogan - "Free Stuff or Die"


----------



## Track Addict

Don't be surprised if they find this forum and create a Trax Tax!


----------



## sledhead Ed

About time something right happen in this state


----------



## Track Addict

Swapped some rollers thanks to some friends..  Never thought I would say greasing the tracks is easy.  They are coming off everytime going forwAed!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

what do you think about the dewalt grease gun we just bought a lincoln for the shop I have been resisting one for my self because they use different batterys. does the dewalt have a high low pressure setting? I found my pneumatics don't work track adjusters well.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

you must really love your tucker !!! what does your wife have to say about this affair ???


----------



## jask

I might need to use that picture for Valentines day!!


----------



## Track Addict

Just so happens Valentine's is my birthday day.  The dewalt gun is awsome.  Having lots of 18v dewalts makes it easy.  Primes quick only used 2.5 tubes compare to 4 billion in pneumatics .  They make. 20 Volt also.

Great investment


----------



## Track Addict

One man pontoon install.


----------



## Track Addict

Winter is here in New Hampshire.  Rode a different cat today.  A wild one


----------



## denmark219

Could you explain your painting process? Is it just spray? Do you prime. Degrease? Etc.


----------



## Track Addict

Lots of cleaning degreasing.  Final wipe with sem then rust oleum self etching primer.  Then spray bomb with tractor supply ac Orange.

Definitely much better paint quality and options out there.  For my purposes it works but the paint is not as glossy as I would like. Nothing like the professional jobs coming out of  Tuckerville.  Check out their threads they can paint.


----------



## Track Addict

Back on track.  Was able to take all the slack out of the adjusters and bend the random bent links straight again.  Removed a grouser and with all the wear over the years I am down to 30 bearing grousers instead of the 31.  Turns smooth adustment is mint and now have plenty of room for future adjustment.


----------



## denmark219

Are your pontoons steel or fiberglass?


----------



## denmark219

Sorry for the ignorant questions. #newbie


----------



## Track Addict

Fiberglass


----------



## Track Addict

Drove around a bit.  Boy does it feel good and tight.  Clutch silky smooth purring like a snow kitten!

Nothing left that would keep me off the snow.  Feels good!


----------



## jask

I bet that feels good! Congatulations.  how about you repost a few of the early pics along with the new ones...  remind us what you started with


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks great! If you don't get any snow just take a trip over to the Tug hills in NY. They are getting plenty to play in.


----------



## Track Addict

This is how we started with the idea to leave it as is.  Guess I was wrong!


----------



## Track Addict

This Canadian deckfill is stainless and fit the stock hole
.  Also is now 1.5"
And vented for new tank


----------



## Track Addict

Inside


----------



## jask

Canada eh?  

Looks clean!


----------



## Track Addict

New hard fuel lines new tank tonight


----------



## Track Addict

27 gallons room for a 18 pack on the other side.  Factory shelf fits over the new setup


----------



## jask

put a clamp on that fuel line!!!


----------



## Track Addict

Winter prep team was here tonight.  Doors on hear hooked up powder make rolling.  Just add snow.  Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Track Addict

Green grass to snow.  Love New England


----------



## muleman RIP

You should have enough tonight to go play and try out your groomer. It looks ready to roll.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I may also be able to take one out tomorrow it's been snowing all day


----------



## Track Addict

You guys were right wet snow and powder maker no good .  Tucker running awesome


----------



## Track Addict

Happy thanksgiving thankful for all
My cat friends


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good out in the snow.


----------



## Track Addict

Got to deal with the door color. Obviously we had a mixing issue


----------



## Pontoon Princess

fabulous, glad to see you are back on the snow and ready for a good winter of fun.


----------



## Track Addict

Cyber monday got some gauges from speedhut.com to fill the holes in the dash.


----------



## Track Addict

also got some tunes coming: https://wetsounds.com/pages/products/stealth6.html


----------



## Track Addict

Figured problem with powder maker .  It was offsetting so it wouldn't roll.  Made some mods today all better


----------



## Track Addict

Torch work.  Used and old sickle bar blade as template


----------



## Track Addict

This is what it needed to close it up for packing and rolling fresh snow.  When using it as powder maker move the ratchet jack to
Forward position


----------



## Track Addict

Big fan of the new tunes.  Wet sounds makes some quality marine products for a cat.

Lots of sound in a small package.  Sounds amazing in cab. Bluetooth to phone.  Drowns out any tucker noise.


----------



## Northcoast

Now THAT is a nice addition.Music changes the whole experience for me.


----------



## sno-drifter

The problem with the tunes is you can't hear the music coming from the tracks and straight exhaust stack as well.


----------



## Track Addict

Subwoofer under passenger seat on the way.  Love good tunes in and on anything withi a
Motor. (Except law mower for some reason). I still enjoy the tucker anthem like Snow drifter. Also some Marshall tucker.


----------



## Track Addict

Couldn't hold off.  The Tucker rocks now with a little under seat subwoofer action.  The ladies love it!


----------



## Track Addict

Ladies


----------



## Northcoast

Awsome!(and the stereo too).


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Track Addict said:


> Ladies


 Big Al passes on and some one needs to post eye candy with their snow cats.


----------



## Track Addict

Wait until winter carnivals start at the homestead .  Just add snow


----------



## Track Addict

We pose them on everything we got


----------



## Track Addict

A TRACK Ted to the snow machines.  Imagine how much more fun we could have with snow and social lubricant .

Photo shop the butts out!


----------



## Track Addict

Hus ski


----------



## Track Addict

Son would be upset if he knew someone was riding his kitty cat


----------



## jask

I was not certain untill that last picture but that young lady is trouble...  clearly, trouble. run for your life young man


----------



## Pontoon Princess

think trouble is your middle name!  were there midnight rides involved with the adult beverages. your son will never know, as the forum is for adults only, right?


----------



## Track Addict

Built in party here.  My wife's friend is living with us for bit.  She is always down for a Tucker party.  The dog and child sitting benefits aren't bad either.

Snowcat version of three's company.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yes, yes, yes, trouble is your middle name. can she handle a wrench?


----------



## DAVENET

You're up (not so) bright & early out there on the west coast. Getting a head start on all things orange?


----------



## Track Addict

There have been quite a few more roosters around my hen house since the addition.  They start as a visit to my but always migrate indoors somehow.  If tuckers are orange I would say she probably knows how to handle the tools and the workbench!


----------



## Track Addict

My wife is a good sport and her group of girlfriends could have their own reality show.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> You're up (not so) bright & early out there on the west coast. Getting a head start on all things orange?



 we are 24/7 365 when comes to all things tucker, so many machines need that  warm bowl of milk, think of humane society for stray sno-cats.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Hus-Ski rubbers to the rescue, now remember when you put holes in the new rubbers to place them correctly. And it's better to be to tight than to loose


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

I just realized why you bought the Tucker ?
You Have-R-Hill in your back yard


----------



## Track Addict

That is correct.  Beautiful open land, farms, and Hills we have on the outskirts.  Heroin epidemic in the inner city.  11 overdoses since Thanksgiving.


----------



## Track Addict

Elf on the Tucker shelf complete with 12v plug


----------



## Mainer

Track Addict said:


> Hus ski



That Hus-ski is so cool.  Just looked it up on the tube.

http://youtu.be/74wl6Dph9dU

I have to get one of those thangs!  Very cool.


----------



## redsqwrl

Track Addict said:


> Cyber monday got some gauges from speedhut.com to fill the holes in the dash.



fit and finish nice?

I see they have a programable speedo. I like to customize the faces and recalibrate the input to make the 0-20 MPH a little more attractive.

A little tach like that and a 0 - 20mph  face..

Hell yes.


----------



## Track Addict

cleaning up wiring praying for snow


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

do a snow dance for me too we got 2 inches this weekend now its 40 and raining.


----------



## jask

5 degrees here, but the stars are out and no snow in the forecast till Friday or Saturday. Enough fresh powder( on a crusty base ) up in the mountains to trigger an avalanche risk warning for backcountry users, and two sledders dead in just the last week...  everyone is champing at the bit waiting for winter.


----------



## Track Addict

Got all the new senders in.  Oil pressure fitting for old mechanical gauge was a see you next Tuesday.  Wish I realized this should have come out when motor was. Drilling into oil passages never awesome.



Very pleased with gauge setup and function alarms etc.


----------



## Track Addict

Drivers seat


----------



## Track Addict

Custom


----------



## DAVENET

Very nice


----------



## redsqwrl

Track Addict said:


> Custom



Hey addict, couple questions about your gauge setup.

Could you have spec'ed a different face or font type... could you have gotten a large 1,2,3 in stead of the 10,20,30??

Do they offer scaling 0-140, 0-85, 0-20...( why I ask) I ordered speedometers for a custom IH scout build back in the day and thought the 0-140 would be cool until It set in that a built scout 345 with 36"x14" tires was never going to go much over a 100mph no matter what I did to the engine?

Those were autometer gauges.

I am considering making a custom dash for one of my cats.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Track Addict

You can build a prototype on their web.  Lots of customization


----------



## jask

Looks good, the speedo gauge is marker MPH / GPS but isn't that a tach on the right side of the gauge?


----------



## Track Addict

Tach speedo altitude direction quarter mile time and shift light/rev light one.  Oil volt water fuel other all with high and low warning light except fuel low only.


----------



## Track Addict

That is the lowest speed scale it does work well but I agree s smaller calibration would be better


----------



## Track Addict

Lack of snow headed north riding.  Should have stayed home and sat in the cat. Two wrecked sleds.  Minimal injury.  Did not need the new nh rescue insurance.


----------



## Track Addict

Ski doo


----------



## Pontoon Princess

ouch!


----------



## Track Addict

Neither are mine luckily. Hoping the Allstate man hooks it up! Season is short out here .

Seen lots of snowcats working hard along the way.


----------



## Track Addict

Cole trickle should have taught us better don't power through the snow dust


----------



## Track Addict

8500 miles on the red one Nd I rode most
With him.  Best sled anyone has had. Rip


----------



## Track Addict

We all just got new u clear communicators.  Texting and riding


----------



## Track Addict

Last known pic intact


----------



## sno-drifter

Me not knowing anything about sleds, ask, how do you tow them when they do not work? Do you take a piece of rubber belting and lay it under the track? Looked like you had an adventure!


----------



## Track Addict

they tow easy when they are not wrecked like this.  removed the belts and you can move right along. these two only had to go 1/2 mile to the road for pu.  my last sled towed hundreds of miles with shotboxes in tow.

icing on todays cake was on the way back to get truck hit warden radar trap on trail.  79 in 45.  after my story he let me go.  buddy on red sled got launched into stream and we were single digits today so needed to be quick.

another reason snowcats are better.  this sport is too costly for short season.  live free or die except 45mph sled speed limit state wide.  maine has none which is why nh looses registration numbers every year!


----------



## sledhead Ed

That sucks. Helped an old timer this afternoon driving by himself totaled a 700 polaris edge hitting a tree. Tore suspension off left side clutches about 2" apart and broke both exhaust valves off motor. Hood on top off handle bars.


----------



## DAVENET

My buddy on a MXz 600 slid into a 2" sapling, on the brakes, coming to a trail junction where everyone had stopped to wait & do a head count. We watched him hit that thing at 5mph?? Of course it hit just damn perfect beside the hood into the front arms (mainly lower). It was tracking a little goofy, but still rideable. We got back to camp to give it the once over to really inspect it and make adjustments to realign it. That little whack knocked that entire side back .75" - 1". It basically shoved the a-arm mounting point back. Well that mount point is also the main frame / motor mount carriage. All of that weight chopping for speed has made for VERY fragile sleds. Granted, we aren't easy on equipment, but that never should have happened. You can't even make out the scuff mark on the side bumper that it slid beside. 

Whacked right where the circle is in the lower picture and had to get the whole thing.


----------



## redsqwrl

I'm not laughing at you, just with you.....

I like to blast off the beaten path now and again, I was riding fluff awhile back and I SAW the tree,  I had been over many trees laying in my path but for what ever reason One ski went under it and one over it.... My machine looked like a yard sale when it all landed....

Beer cans and super glue is all that a Yamaha is made out of.....

Drove out on ratchet straps and bungee cords....

AFTER a long time of digging for parts and to get off that flipping tree.

Ah yes, Glad you are all ok and ready to ride again.


----------



## Track Addict

My buddy who owns the cat is accident  prone anyway.  Totaled a new harley of mine a few years ago, third wrecked sled, just side swiped his new chevy 57 k truck within two weeks of purchase,screaming eagle street glide he got outof the settlement wrecking my bike has been on its side 3 times and the list goes on and on.

He and inhet the same sleds together so it can keep it going for him.  It's like I own two for half the price.

His name is Earle if that helps the type of guy he is.  He keeps things interesting .  Great guy and we will ride again.!


----------



## Cidertom

Track Addict said:


> My buddy who owns the cat is accident  prone anyway.  Totaled a new harley of mine a few years ago, third wrecked sled, just side swiped his new chevy 57 k truck within two weeks of purchase,screaming eagle street glide he got outof the settlement wrecking my bike has been on its side 3 times and the list goes on and on.
> 
> He and inhet the same sleds together so it can keep it going for him.  It's like I own two for half the price.
> 
> His name is Earle if that helps the type of guy he is.  He keeps things interesting .  Great guy and we will ride again.!



I used to get camping invites from a group, I just kinda knew.  Finailly I had to as why, and why only certain camping trips..  Oh, those are the trips P__l  goes on and we need a EMT around for him.  Looking back, yep I wound up working on him at least once each trip.  He was the the one saying "hold my beer and watch this".


----------



## Track Addict

Finally getting some Tucker time today!  Let it snow


----------



## Track Addict

3 mile test all is awesome.  Looks like blizzard coming next week .


----------



## Track Addict

Farm fesh 1969 Olympic.
Been sitting in my friends family's barn since 1979. Dragged out
Today.

Tucker running great powder maker working excellent also.  Colder the better for that.  Doesn't like sticky snow.


----------



## Track Addict

Good job today Tucker!  Rest up for the blizzard!


----------



## Track Addict

Workin

http://youtu.be/QyKH2nhNjH8


----------



## DAVENET

You're going to be working that baby hard tomorrow! 

 Be nice and think of the wife though! :


----------



## Track Addict

Doing what it loves.  Cruising through feetage drifts cozy with great tunes.

http://youtu.be/tZSKhprvXQA


----------



## Track Addict

Putting the grill through drifts.  One over the hood up hill stopped it .


----------



## Track Addict

As a loyal Tucker owner I have found the limits of too steep and deep.  Maybe you can only have one at a time .

http://youtu.be/r6yOK1-Iyak


----------



## jask

Nah.... you just had a snow machine wedged under the front end... take another run at it


----------



## Track Addict

Wish I had lockers today.  Roller got stuck tucker burned a hole down to the ice.  Tucker is free roller is not.


----------



## Kristi Kt-4

Track Addict said:


> Wish I had lockers today.  Roller got stuck tucker burned a hole down to the ice.  Tucker is free roller is not.



Any pics?


----------



## Track Addict

Roller buried


----------



## Kristi Kt-4

I am suprised that your machine got stuck.... I pulled a single 16ft wide roller earlier this winter uphill and it was untouched powder with 2ft of fresh snow on top of settled snow.

I see that you have another project lined up behind the roller.... Is that another 442?


----------



## Track Addict

It's a whole valley engineering powder maker for stuck breaking it out.  Think if I kept my momentum it would have got out .

Tucker in back is 69 442 donor cat.  No tracks or pontoons good everything else .


----------



## DAVENET

Now that the snow has set up behind the roller, I would try backing it up today.  Then you could knock out the excess snow and get a running start to get thru the hole it's in.  I bet with all of the blowing snow, it probably partially filled the rollers making it unable to get on top of the snow.


----------



## Track Addict

I was thinking about it last night and I think because it was 40" plus under a drift on frozen ground and I was on top of the fluff.  That area of my backyard also pools water under the snow and creates a small winter pond so once the powder was gone down to ice.

Hope to get some of the boys over tonight and get it out.  I was out last night breaking the trails and there is quite a bit of powder.  Sleds getting stuck all over.  Few days it should settle and can get it in shape.

PS in the market for a new grooming drag if anyone has a local line.


----------



## Track Addict

Powder maker free.  Tucker worked harder getting this thing out then I hope it ever has to again.  Bet this thing weighs thousands.  Not intended design but seems to work good once snow is setup.

Having s lid seal issue in the hydraulic garrison reservior.  Will put up pics and problem later


----------



## Track Addict

Another foot plus coming tomorrow.  After the great crash of 2015 we have the pack back together.  Red skidoo was replaced with the identical sled yesterday 1400 miles mint condition .  2015 arctic cat 800 being picked up this week.

Thanks Allstate!


----------



## Track Addict

Here's some video of my winter playground.

If you have trouble relaxing just play this and listen to the soothing steel tracks clicking along!

http://youtu.be/VdPnP3FX-80


----------



## wakeupcall

Track Addict, Great video and neat looking country. The steel tracks are alot quieter than I expected . Nice Tucker and great job!!   Wakeupcall


----------



## Track Addict

Shelfed


----------



## Nikson

you guys are getting all the fun this winter...


----------



## Track Addict

Another foot today!  Almost too much.  Trying to get a track packed for the farms draft horses and sleigh this weekend.  Very cold and fluffy won't pack.  One warm day would help.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Here's some video of my winter playground.
> 
> If you have trouble relaxing just play this and listen to the soothing steel tracks clicking along!
> 
> http://youtu.be/VdPnP3FX-80[/QU
> 
> clickity-clack goes the tucker sno cat, it is music to my ears


----------



## DAVENET

Are you able to get the snow out of the powder maker or does it just fill right back up?  It would seem that since it's so cold & dry right now that any excess would be spilling out the sides.  Or is it catching the drifts and packing it in from the sides?


----------



## Track Addict

This issue is traction.  If I am on snow we ran over s bunch it goes get in fresh powder it's too much starts to plow and looses trackion.


----------



## Track Addict

Another dumping and more in the forecast.  Who would have thought massachusetts would be the snow center?  Bet we have 4 plus feet here so far


----------



## Pontoon Princess

lucky you have a mighty TUCKER !


----------



## DAVENET

Track Addict said:


> Another dumping and more in the forecast. Who would have thought massachusetts would be the snow center? Bet we have 4 plus feet here so far



And the amount isn't as much of an issue as the time frame - all in less than a week and another 3-6 inches forecast for tomorrow/Thursday. You know it's deep when you are on the on-ramp to the highway and can't see any traffic until just before you merge! The snow banks this morning had to be 7-8 feet high.


----------



## Track Addict

Got the neighbors vintage horse roller.  Cast and wood holding the bearings and shaft.  Working real well!


----------



## akimp

I'm so jealous of your snow. Pretty poor year for snow in Talkeetna Alaska. Average snowfall is 137" a year and we only have about 24" so far this year. Love your Tucker and have fun.


----------



## Track Addict

going to try this drag tomorrow


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Track Addict said:


> Another dumping and more in the forecast. Who would have thought massachusetts would be the snow center? Bet we have 4 plus feet here so far


to quote Burt Renylds in Smokey and the bandit" do the leters fu mean anything" 2 snowcats here and only about 3 inches left. all I can say is it's going to be a dry summer if it doesn't rain and as my luck would have it it will likely rain all summer long. seems like Big Al is doing his best to get back for all that krusty banter.


----------



## Track Addict

Another bunch Sunday night to Tuesday.


----------



## Track Addict

This is what happens when wife's I phone gets found by snowblower.  Third one this year second to snow almost 1 year anniversary !


----------



## The Sweet Wbj1

I sat down and read this whole thread and wow!! Amazing work and attention to detail Track Addict!! I wished you lived in GA!! When I get a cat, I am pretty sure I will be the only guy down here with one and any help will probably be 1,000s of miles away haha!


----------



## Track Addict

New drag


----------



## Track Addict

Much better and have it setup manual adjust no hydraulics .  Tucker harmony !


----------



## jask

That is going to work way better in the conditions you are playing with.   say...  the only thing missing ( so far..) on your hill is a chair lift...

just sayin...


----------



## Track Addict

I know.  Been thinking about rope tow one day


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> I know.  Been thinking about rope tow one day



rope tow today and a chair lift tomorrow and a ski area next week with a fleet of tuckers


----------



## Track Addict

Sign tucked up for a few more feet!


----------



## Track Addict

75 smiles on tucker so far tucking awesome! New drag is working well.  Should have the hydraulic adjust back up next week.  Biggest problem is there has been zero break to let snow setup and get it groomed real nice.  Lots or trail breaking before can drag.  70 plus inches this month so far.  Few more today another foot this weekend and another lined up!  

I can start shipping it out west pm me if interested.

Headed north to dig out Conway house haven't been up in a few weeks I'm told they have some feet age a lso!


----------



## DAVENET

Nice!  Hell, you would be skiing there til June if it would just get warm a couple of days to lock it down.  Now another 6-12 coming this weekend.  I'm running out of driveway!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mr addict, the term is, "smiles per mile", and looks like you are getting somewhere 300 smiles  per mile, do not think even, a snow track gets anything close!


----------



## muleman RIP

With all these storms you should get a real good feel for how that Tucker will perform in deep stuff. We only have about 16-20" but it has an ice storm crust and everything since then sure blows around. With the temps we are getting it sure ain't going to melt anytime soon.


----------



## Track Addict

Neglected the northern residence with all the fun we have at home.  2-3 feet untouched Major ice dams.  After a few hours of the ladder and hilti all gone.  Wish I could go back to 2004 during the build when I said we can roof it ourself traditional .  All the ice and water shield in the wirld won't stop water behind a dam.

Metal roof in spring .  Got three runs in the mountain 4 degrees packed it up.  Headed home for blizzard number two in the am!  Happy birthdays to me tomorrow!


----------



## DAVENET

Happy birthday!  Question, are you working Monday?  NH has school, work & everything else, but working in mass I've got it off.  Was wondering about buying the grill from you, drinking some beer and possibly taking a Tucker ride after this next big blow? (Pending I can get my stuff sorted on this end . . .)

David


----------



## Track Addict

Work Monday unfortunately.  Grill is staring at me daily buried out back.  Has your name in it but will be a little bit to get it off.  Thinking of spring in the shop with tools will be more fun and I need to strip is all anyway.

Definitely need to get down before winter is out.  Plan on having a few winter carnivals coming up if we can get a snow break.  A ride and a drive to give you the proper motivation!


----------



## DAVENET

Understand and definitely need to cruise in that thing while we are having the millennium winter.  Seeing the trailer in your pic above, I was just shuffling dirt bikes back into my Sno Pro trailer and had to do a proper roof clearing.  The rafters were bowing from the snow weight . . .  Now it's snowing good and hard again!


----------



## Track Addict

Got a second child coming in September .  Be on the lookout for a thiokol imp full passenger cab.  Hoping to see one at the meow.  Have a few years to find one.  Tucker will be the workhorse and golden cat always!


----------



## redsqwrl

congratulations on the 2nd.

Keep the green machine in mind. It is my advatar thingy. It is absolutley perfect and dead pan reliable. With your time frame, I may consider culling it out of the pride.

The ski park I groom with it is growing bigger each year and I will be upgrading that machine to a hydrostatic machine in the sometime future.

no promises, just like to see my babies go to good homes. It does play well with tuckers. (likes to pass them on the trails so we could get into position to capture photos)

In the videos from the clowder thread you can see the smiles per mile displayed.

Food for thought.

Mike
 (My babies are getting cats of their own now so stuffing them in the imp isnt necessary)


----------



## Pontoon Princess

very nice to hear of your second child, wonderful.


----------



## Track Addict

Daves grill is almost under. Pool is almost full.


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> Happy birthday! Question, are you working Monday? NH has school, work & everything else, but working in mass I've got it off. Was wondering about buying the grill from you, drinking some beer and possibly taking a Tucker ride after this next big blow? (Pending I can get my stuff sorted on this end . . .)
> 
> David



Mr. T. Addict, Birthday, new kid, tons of snow; some people have all the luck. Put another steak on the grill, We are coming out to play in the snow.


----------



## Track Addict

One more way to justify the versatile Tucker.  To the wife as well!  Going to be parking in the living room soon.


----------



## Track Addict

Nothing like the old tucker ladder.  Under the Tucker is a bulkhead.  Up above are three solar hot water  panels .  Have it in reverse but I think that it will just igloo .  Was making 37 degree water earlier !


----------



## The Sweet Wbj1

If you could see how bad people freak out down here when we get two inches of snow you would laugh your ass off!!  Heck there was a CHANCE of snow yesterday and they cancelled schools!!! 

Did I mention I'm looking for a snow cat!! hahaha


----------



## Track Addict

Thanks to the great advice on here I got the hydraulics on the drag hooked back up.  Dump trailer pump wireless remote battery done and can pulled by any cat.


----------



## Track Addict

http://youtu.be/LtP0jMAbEVk


----------



## Track Addict

Gave Tucker a 100 mile tune up yesterday.  Greased back pontoons, all grease fittings, oil change.  Few issues I have to deal with eventually.

1.  The machine bushing I used on the front turn table pivot to make up some of the wear already wore out and came out.  Still good clearance but will need to be dealt with in life as well as making up some of the front roller wear.
2. Transfer case leaking through the mount bolts.  I put up another thread for feedback.
3. Rear turn table is on the summer project.  Tight but the table looks like it is worn pretty good.  Hoping tuckerville has some insight into what looks to be a common wear repair.
4.  My temp gauge sender only reads correct with the motor off.  As soon as I start the motor it reads about 20 degrees lower than actual.  Cannot figure it out and neither can speedhut.  It has to be something with the ignition system and interference.
5.  Hydraulic tank return lines are splashing the lid and vent when the rpm increases past 2000.  Don't know if I can block off the lines at the pump and they will auto bypass?  Other than that if I leave it this way I need a one way breather which I don't think exists.

All in all very pleased.


----------



## DAVENET

In reference to your Conway house, we were up at a friends ski house in Bridgeton this weekend.  I see that your roof is shingled, but I have never seen so much snow still stuck on tin roofs as up in that area this weekend.  2-3 feet still locked on 40 degree pitched tin roofs!  We had to go up and 'break' the snow off our friends garage (tin) because the doors were getting tight and the snow wasn't coming off.

 When it finally does break off the main house, it's going to dent the shit out of the garage tin that was just installed last summer.


----------



## redsqwrl

You said: " I start the motor it reads about 20 degrees lower than actual. Cannot figure it out "

Non-running voltage is 12.2-12.3V
Running is most likely 13.4- 13.47V

Gauges that read different are usually due to this.
$.02


----------



## Track Addict

It has to be sensor interference.  I have the ohm chart from the manufacturer.  With no wires hooked up to the installed sensor motor off I check the temp of sensor are infrared sensor and then compare it to the ohm reading on the sensor.  It is spot on. Fire up the motor the ohms slowly drop then stay causing the lower reading.  Turn the ignition off the ohms slowly rise back up to correct reading.  What else is interesting is it fluctuates correctly with the thermostat opening closing but the reading is offset.  Even just got a new sensor with no change.  Moved grounds added grounds no change.

ODD!


----------



## Track Addict

Mt Washington and presidential range from top of black cap


----------



## dep6113

In the 80's I work at a dealership when the new HEI units started hitting the cars.  On one car I got odd readings on the gauges and could not figure it out. I called the tech line and I had to put a grounded shield around the coil to prevent other circuit  from getting EMI ( electromagnetic interference).  critical wires are now shielded and grounded to prevent induction of the signal.   Might apply here, good luck Dave


----------



## DAVENET

I was probably looking over at you taking this pic.  We were skiing Cranmore Saturday.  Fantastic day.


----------



## Track Addict

Yes.  Right around noon I was looking at the at you.  Bet the conditions were excellent.  That is were my family spends most of the time skiing.  Great family mountain.  Can't beat the season pass deal.  Will be there next two Saturdays.

House is on the Saco River near Saco Bound headed toward Fryeburg.  If you stayed in Bridgeton you drive right by.

Next few Sundays hoping to play out back.  You need to come by for a tour!


----------



## DAVENET

We did Shawnee the first weekend of vaca and Cranmore this weekend. It was just an awesome day. Usually the centers of the trails have been shaved to ice from beginners getting in over their heads, but there was still loose granular coming down Middle & Koessler late in the day, which almost never happens.

And it was nice to get a sunny, warm (funny how 25 is now warm) day at the top to enjoy a Tuckerman's . . .

 We'll see what we can coordinate for a tour / cruise


----------



## Track Addict

System groomed fresh snow before first warm up!


----------



## Track Addict

Another broken ski doo in my shop.

All fixed !


----------



## Track Addict

Happy 10th birthday Conway!

Snoberman


----------



## DAVENET

Track Addict said:


> Another broken ski doo in my shop.
> 
> All fixed !



Now that's funny


----------



## Track Addict

Ice skimobile


----------



## Track Addict

Boys rigged up a hitch for us today.  Evinrude sleigh mate


----------



## Track Addict

The melt is on in the East!  Tucker will soon be headed back to the barn for its rear pontoon and rear turntable work.

Hopefully that means snow out west asap.


----------



## DAVENET

Kind of bittersweet.  Lost 6" in the back yard yesterday.  At least it's sun melting it down and not rain.


----------



## DAVENET

Before you get rid of your powder maker, I'm thinking the next few days would be a great testing ground for that thing.  See what it does on this soft snow that has frozen up again.


----------



## Track Addict

Was thinking the same thing.  Hoping after weekend to get a few more grooming trips in at night next week.  Big dent in the snow pack.  Kids still want a little more time and so do I!

Will keep the powder maker just want it to be used or enjoyed somehow.  Working on a corduroy attachment for the new drag I got this year.  Should be simple.


----------



## Track Addict

Tuckermans ravine still winter up on Washington

View from wildcat


----------



## Track Addict

Snowcat tracks on auto road mt Washington


----------



## Track Addict

Winding down.  Snow is very wet lots of water underneath and lots or bare up high.  May be last pic on snow for this year.  Sad


----------



## DAVENET

Crazy how fast it's going away, but you certainly can't say you didn't put her thru her paces this year.


----------



## Track Addict

Another thing I found out is that yellow is factory paint job.  Those doors bother me as well.  The paint is so far off now will need to do the whole thing again.

Maybe I will bring it to Tuckerville carry on and leave it for the summer.


----------



## Track Addict

Not bad for 3 years old.  Crashes like a champ!


----------



## Track Addict

Almost strong enough to tip it back over


----------



## Track Addict

I'll just lay here till dad comes


----------



## jask

That is awesome! I can look at that last picture and hear the voice of Super Dave Osbourne saying   " I'm in a lot of pain here..."  :0 

good times!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Another thing I found out is that yellow is factory paint job.  Those doors bother me as well.  The paint is so far off now will need to do the whole thing again.
> 
> Maybe I will bring it to Tuckerville carry on and leave it for the summer.



take a number and stand in line, tuckerland has given me a strict time line to follow!

 out here, the yellow paint jobs were found on the Bell phone company sno-cats, and tucker sold a large numbers to Bell


----------



## DAVENET

That kid needs a groomer to fill in that ditch!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

just where to find a groomer???

so, how many times did the little guy fall off the kitty kat?


----------



## Track Addict

Either over the handle bars,  roll over, or he falls off the back .  Cool but real tippy.  If the trail master keeps up no problems and we can cruise for miles at a max of 10 mph.

Headed up to my friends camp in warren nh today.  Thats where Tucker and I first met long time ago. I'll take some pics of its prior living conditions .


----------



## loggah

My brothers had a moto-ski little skipper when they were young,moto-ski,s version of the arctic cat kitty cat. Lots of snow still in the woods around Warren, Central N.H.  snowmobile club grooms over into Warren. Have fun . Did you get the tucker off Dave Larue ??? Don


----------



## Track Addict

I did.  Was just talking to him this am about your Tucker find and turns you know each other.  There's some Tucker gems out here still waiting to be discovered.

This is the camp we use next door to Dave .  Fell in love with his Tucker when I was kid and finally got it from him.

My neighbor owned this camp and sold it to my buddy's brother early 90,s.


----------



## loggah

Dave and I deal back and forth on antique firearms !!! I got a 1949 Case SC like the one in the picture,he would like to get off me also !!! Don


----------



## loggah

Heres a picture you might like !!!!! taken 2/14/12  valentines day !!!!


----------



## Track Addict

Great find.  That tractor came with the deal.  Let me know if that other case sc you got comes up for grabs.

Tucker hunter all over this weekend.  Got one lead marinating up here !


----------



## loggah

Probably keep the case i use it to run my shingle mill !!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

fabulous, never a dull moment around the loggah estate


----------



## loggah

I just own to much junk !!!!


----------



## DAVENET

A few years ago someone brought their portable shingle mill to Lamson Farm Day in MV.  I had never seen one (and honestly never put too much thought into how they were mass produced a hundred years ago).  I bet I stared for over 30 minutes at that thing working.  Incredible ingenuity to figure out what was needed to make one work correctly!


----------



## loggah

Dave Has got a Lane shingle mill right next to your camp ! among a bunch of other old pieces of iron !!! I used to use my mill pretty steady ,only once in a while now. Don


----------



## Track Addict

Yup.  Dave wants to mill some boards up for the back of my Tucker.  Just need to pick a wood.  Got Dave to take a ride on the snowmobiles with us Saturday night.  Mint 91 Wildcat riding with modern rocketships.  He can ride with the best.

There is a guy Dan Moore out of Ludlow VT Barker Farm?.  He is at Fryeburg fair with a shingle mill and some other stuff every year.  Real old and some is steam powered.

Sold him a vintage Avalon a few years ago.  In an episode of American Pickers they went to his farm and I saw it in the back.

That SC is real nice.  We have the head off the one at the camp sitting in the outhouse.  Motor is locked marinating in mystery oil!

Cool old stuff is a small world.


----------



## loggah

I know Dan,been to his farm a few times, he has a tractor show every year,hes into old Cletrac crawlers,he wanted to buy the big Cletrac i have  years ago. its a small world for sure.


----------



## Track Addict

Tucker is hibernating for abit while I wrap up this project to make room for pontoon work.

Built the new box using coosa board.  Very cool product. 30% lighter than plywood and is all composite.  Sand able and holds screws.  Will all get wrapped in mat.

Lobster on the deck soon.

Drawback is 300$ per sheet!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

measure twice and cut once!!!


----------



## redsqwrl

Picture of the boat please.

Oh and mail me a lobster.

Mike


----------



## Track Addict

We call it the extreme mess!

370 hp of turbo cummins in 26 feet down east .


----------



## loggah

Thats one of those things people get seasick in !!!!!!


----------



## Track Addict

Full wet keel on that thing.  Dry smooth rock free ride !


----------



## redsqwrl

Awesome.
Rock-free...
Ironically the charter guys pile rocks in the bottom to try to keep the tourist from chumming for salmon and trout on lake Michigan....
Rock-full? ie full of rocks


----------



## JimVT

we had large stabilizers in Kodiak on the crab boat. All they did was slow the roll some and screw up your sea legs.


----------



## Track Addict

Spring has sprung trike life!


----------



## Track Addict

two weeks ago could ride my sleds around the back yard still.  Today 70's and riding the Harley in a T shirt!

Got to love New England.  Sending our winter wishes west to the meow at this point!


----------



## DAVENET

Still had a thin covering of snow in the back yard this morning.  Doubt it's there now!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> two weeks ago could ride my sleds around the back yard still.  Today 70's and riding the Harley in a T shirt!
> 
> Got to love New England.  Sending our winter wishes west to the meow at this point!



it WORKED, winter is here at Timberline, looking for 12 inches or more snow, thanks


----------



## Track Addict

Other rescues farm fresh.  Out in western mass today by New York.  Whole different world.  Lots of great picking and i bet some cats hiding .


----------



## jp11

Is that a pilot?  I'd love one of those!

JP


----------



## Av8r3400

Wrong Honda car name. That's an odyssey. 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honda_Odyssey_(ATV)


----------



## Track Addict

Fl350 and 79 atc 110


----------



## Track Addict

Got a call from some guys I got my last parts stash from.  They have some more paraphernalia  they just rescued . Will let you know what I find.


----------



## Track Addict

Nothing existing .  Old temp gauge nos thermostats a fee industrial carbs.  Stuff you could buy still.  They did have a cool Tucker sign plastic with s pontoon or track as the logo.  Think I saw one of these recently.  They are sign guys so they Re holding it for now.


----------



## Track Addict

Little vitamin d and some idle time?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

nice lawn art, folk art, flower planter, out to pasture, etc etc etc


----------



## redsqwrl

Hey to be clear, Lawn art in this region is the term used to identify items that are in place for parts. (by in place we mean parked sometimes on blocks rarely tipped on their sides)

Runners get promoted to Art status when they put up too much of a battle to considered reliable out on the trails...... (and given our close proximity to cell service and urban areas it takes a lot of stubborness to give up on a runner)

Outside of mismatched shoes, that would be considered a Glamor shot of a runner.
 that puts it close to porn.
 Artistic nudity and porn are closely related.

Please consider this a compliment to the machine and humor to the lawn art comment.

BTW, I OUTLOUD declared I was painting one of my snow cats orange (allis chalmers Orange with a IH beige top to be exact) without thinking about other manufactures color selection. It dawned on my later why there are no snow tracs that are orange. Yep I am slow.

Mike


----------



## Track Addict

Tractor supply ac Orange is what that is .

Any compliment is a good one back east.


----------



## Track Addict

Scooped up a nice tucker hauler today!  Hope to be more mobile for New England events this year.


----------



## DAVENET

Damn!


----------



## Track Addict

2001 Hudson bros 6 ton .  Friend used it for tractor pulling hauler.  Price was way right.  I'll come pick up your this winter so we can run it.


----------



## redsqwrl

that looks stout enough to make it all the way to the upper midwest, Just saying?

I can try to bait you this way with some old hondas that are hanging out in the barn.....

MIke


----------



## JimVT

my exsnowcat trailer has been on craigs .it looks about the same
http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/hvo/5183350193.html


----------



## sno-drifter

Track Addict said:


> Scooped up a nice tucker hauler today! Hope to be more mobile for New England events this year.



That looks like a trailer made for towing by a dump truck. Tung weight may be an issue. Haul Tucker backward on it maybe.


----------



## Track Addict

The angle in the picture does make it look heavier than it is.  Tows like a dream.  We usually haul two 5000lb tractor and weights behind 3/4 ton with it.   Just need to make sure to balance the load.  The trailer I borrow to move my cat is same one two feet shorter.  2600$ and I had and old car trailer donated to me friend bought for 800$.  Very cost effective.


----------



## loggah

Nice trailer !!The worst part about hauling anything in the winter is the salt!!! salt loves to eat aluminum GRRRRR. Maybe you can make it up to central N.H, for  some track time this winter.


----------



## Track Addict

That's the plan warm fresh water wash waiting at home all winter!
 One day enclosed like he western folk.


----------



## Track Addict

Tucker is moving into the shop this weekend for some love.  Traded one of my three wheelers for some custom Tucker parts and machine services I need to wrap this up.

Rear turntables need some attention.  Hope he is happy with his deal once he sees this mess!


----------



## Track Addict

Family reunion .  Moving into the shop.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

about time, big snows are a coming, grasshopper,

package is on its way


----------



## Track Addict

Thanks.  All tuckered in the shop.  Rear tables need some love!  Tear down begins.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

you need a much bigger shop !!!


----------



## DAVENET

Hummmm, six months and you don't have that new Sno-Cat banner flying yet!


----------



## Track Addict

I know it's in the tube I shipped it with on the bench.  Lined up with the shop bulb replacement.  Half are out so the issue will be forced soon.


----------



## DAVENET

lol, Yeup, winter is coming and soon it will be dark at 4pm.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

really??? 

in the shipping tube, and you say you are a tucker man !!!  

GET IT UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOT A KRISTI HERE WITH YOUR NAME ON IT


----------



## Track Addict

Off track but on schedule!  

We have an early model axle and Hub on the drivers side and a late model on the passenger.

Framing nails at cotter pins loose axle nuts which must cause the strain on the key ways.

Fixes in progress


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Medford, think we have a problem !


----------



## Track Addict

Notice the leak free space under the Tucker?  That is water from the wash and oil upfront from something else.  Not bad for a tucker if you have one you know.  Correction if you have one that has not been loved you know.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

gee what you are saying detroits and tuckers are a good match, if they aren't leaking than they're out of oil


----------



## Track Addict

Rear end removed .  Kept wife and Tucker happy today!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

did you win a slow race the old tucker? nice trophy 

only way to keep any wife happy, keep the grease and oil out of the house, oh yeah, american express card.


----------



## Track Addict

That's a John deer tractor pullin' trophy from a few years ago with a
Different green machine.

 Although they look and sound the best can't run with the other tractors when it comes to a sled pull. 

This picture sums up Friday night at Americas oldest fair topsfield ma.  While it looks ribbon winning 4.65 feet and pushed off the track didn't cut it.

1941 11 stock hp can't ask for much!


----------



## Track Addict

New trailer worked well 8000lbs worth of John Deere !


----------



## Pontoon Princess

odd color combination, orange and green, you are a very confused man !!!


----------



## Cidertom

Orange, Green oh my,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qqs4EbU02As


----------



## Track Addict

Pretty sure that whole state is green now!  Right up my alley and I am glad you Washington Colorado and the rest of the realistic citizens haven't spun off the map!  USA &#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Cidertom said:


> Orange, Green oh my,
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qqs4EbU02As



one would think, he lives in Oregon, and in a house filled with Beavers and Ducks.


----------



## Track Addict

Got some Tucker time in tonight while bri Jr. And Jovan Tucker slept.

Bunch of welding in the rear sprocket. One already had some welding done.

Got rear turn tables off.  Few club fixes that are unbecoming of a Tucker but think we can fix.

What I think happened is rear upper table that holds mild steel channel had rear mount tab break off.  They welded in place installed so didn't have good access.  Tab was off a washer thickness so they used washer as spacer.  

Rear mild steel channel slightly loose which caused it to open a bit coupled with roller wear on all three the grooving you see in table.


----------



## Track Addict

Think I can have buddy get new rollers to put in place to bring back to stock or close .  The square metal over the roller I am assuming was to clear snow and grease?

Do I fill and mill the table for looks or run it?


----------



## Track Addict

Roller pic


----------



## Track Addict

What you will see in these next two pics is some catastrophic table failure repair.  

Welded near pivot on upper table and on Frame a steel block to support.  Possibly to get home for repalr.  One weld was done with the table off.  Maybe other rear tab was later in life?


----------



## Track Addict

Pic steel frame table support


----------



## Track Addict

Open to suggestions.  Could but bronze sliders in also?  No wear in the table rollers except for outer roller.  Shaft it rides on are great.


----------



## Track Addict

So I decided to go with bronze sliders instead of the current setup.  Upon further inspection the rear roller stud matches the parts book.  The two side ones are some sort of hex head cam follower.  Can't find one to match the 2" tread length required.  Everything I looked at had 3/4 thread.

The rollers that are there have not rolled in years and have actually been acting as sliders.  There is no good way to lube the current roller system or one to be installed.  Those square metal blocks that cover the roller look like they were added to push snow and ice off the channel before the roller ran it over.

Seems like a good solution and I can take up the wear with a custom bronze block size and easily lube.

Feel free to stop me.


----------



## Track Addict

Took the steel channel off.  Put in press and closed the outside edge gap back to stock.

Rotated the channel so the bottom virgin side wears now.  Anti seize and back together .   Bronze stock on the way .

Have some fitting additional bracing to support upper table and welding next.


----------



## Track Addict

This could be a casting crack but we are going to weld it. Adding some additional frame support scrosss this area in both sides of steel frame above.


----------



## Track Addict

Pic


----------



## Track Addict

One side of the table repaired .


----------



## Track Addict

All better


----------



## loggah

Thats a job done correctly!! nice.


----------



## Track Addict

Still working of getting these tables back working.  Got a prototype bronze slider installed.  Works well.  Bronze is harder than I thought.

Trying to get this wear and bending of the steel channel has been challenging but we are finally on track.  Think this will be a good setup when done.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

just a suggestion, it might be better if you media blasted all your parts first, so, you have good clean material to work with, also, see things a little better.


----------



## Track Addict

It's no Tucker trailer but it is on skis and price was right.  Also from New Hampshire


----------



## DAVENET

Where's the top half??

Had quite a few 'hell rides / drunken races" in my younger years (each of the last 6 years- ) in one of those & the Ski-Roue's.  Of course, our top shield is now missing as well.


----------



## DAVENET

Of course, after we had an 'incident', we 'lost' the shield and had to double down on the Roue's. Frightening. We just take them across the pond & back. I can't imagine being a kid on a long trail ride.


----------



## Track Addict

Missing a few oem parts.  This will be used for firewood,  beer hauling , and cleanup for winter carnival days.

I'm sure a person or two will end up in it.

That must be your staging area to sled I to camp?


----------



## DAVENET

Yeup- end of International Paper Co. Rd.  It has pretty good area for trailers & 6 miles into camp from there.


----------



## Track Addict

Here's a little slice of what Conway NH has to offer.  Saco river starts little further north in Evans Notch.  Flows to the ocean eventually.  Consists of all run off fed from mountains .


----------



## Track Addict

New bronze sliders fabricated and fit.  Setup is much much better than it was.  Will be interesting to see how long the bronze blocks hold up. Will keep well lubed.

All the slop is out.  Upper table has a slight .100 forward tilt.  Left to right is out .060.

Without making brand new steel channel don't know I can do much.  At any rate way better then how I have used it for the past few hundred miles.

Time will tell.  I'm sure in my life it will be apart again .


----------



## Track Addict

Next time this comes apart.  Will make it a summer time project.

Re bore the king pin holes and turn a new pin. Will weld and re deck the king pin pivot surfaces.

New steel channel true and square.  Sealed heavy duty cam follower yokes and will turn down some grade 8 bolts for them to ride on.  Till the this is what we have.


----------



## Track Addict

Light went off today when I remembered about a year ago a metal fab shop up the road had a tucker at their shop apart. Friend was there on a sales call and sent me a picture of it.  I  thought it was a customers.  After speaking with the owner of the shop today turns out it is his. 69 442 with a rubber track conversion. Has a small block chevy in it as well. Whole rig was cut in half and widened, lenghtened, and regeared for speed.   Runs up on Lake Winnipesaukee New Hampshire.  

Off to his shop in the am with the tables!  Great to meet another local Tucker guy.  Will try and get some pics.  Working on getting him on the group also.  Hopefully this leads to good things for my 442.  This table project needs more tools than I have in my shop.

Going to try and make the setup use these RBC yoke rollers.  Page 10 on the attached PDF.   Replaceable. Heavy Duty.  Sealed. 3000 lb loading each.  25$ each from a friend.


----------



## DAVENET

That's a pretty funny coincidence. I was trying to backtrack info on another Tucker and came across it Friday. Nice looking machine.


----------



## Track Addict

That's the rig.  Small Tucker world.   Looks much better than last pic I saw if it. Might have been purple.  Was bow nh club groomer prior.

Looks sweet now.


----------



## Track Addict

Dug into the parts stash.  Found some nice channels but they are shorter compared to mine.

Looking for input.


----------



## Track Addict

Pic


----------



## DAVENET

My .02 -  My guess is the longer channel was used later in production to solve a possible issue with the rollers coming out of the channel an max turn, max deflection situation and then taking a whack on a pontoon (hitting stump, etc.) that caused the frame to flex enough for it to jump off the end of the channel.  Pure speculation on my part, but they were extended for a reason.

 I am betting that when you take the tables up to Metal Works, they will have a press that can recreate that bend with fresh square stock.  Then a plasma cutter & grinder would get you set for replacements.

 You pressed yours back into shape.  Are you worried the metal is fatigued and will just flex back out when you start using it again, or is it binding as it sits now?


----------



## Track Addict

I pressed them back to some shape but not happy with the consistency.  None are on same plane. Needs a pro or hopefully new.  Dropped off today waiting to hear back.  He was very very helpful.  Think we're back to bronze either way.


----------



## DAVENET

Did you pull the channels off of the table to see if the holes are hogged out allowing them to move to different planes?  Then again, it is quite likely they were squared up (by eye??), clamped into place (did it move?) and then hand drilled at the factory.  And as long as it was close, it was fine.  Heck, it lasted xx years w/ no problems.

 But with the welds on that plate, it certainly could have put some warp in there that would be showing at the outermost edges.


----------



## Track Addict

The holes in the channel are counter sink with Allen head matching bolts.  The table is 9/16 fine threaded with locknuts on back as well that attach it.

  Table and center is good. Channel is wavy gravy.  Rear channel was loose in life which didn't help. Uneven all over.

Guy who made t he new front tins can bend me new 1/4 stainless c channel then curve it to match with holes. Will prob make a few extra sets for future.

That just leaves turning a new king pin,  new lower table bushing, and new larger set of bronze sliders, stainless shims for over kingpin between tables .

Got excited to push project forward but correct repair is needed.  Sometimes you need to step back to go forward.


----------



## Track Addict

So after seeking the wisdom of many I started over and took s fresh look.  Went into the parts pile found these nice channels.  Problem is they are a few inches shorter.  

I leveled the upper table against the bottom table using shims to all allow clearance for future wear.  ID if the channel is 1.5".  Drilled the holes in the plastic blocks 7/8 down from top so just below center.

Side blocks are 5" rear currently is 3.  Issue with rear block is the table mounting tabs are lower than the channel so you cant use a block longer than 3".

For the finished bronze product I will make it 5".  Only catch with the install is you will need to slide it in the channel rotate in place then add the pin.

Thread is actually 5/8-18 and Tucker turned down the threads on the end for  the orig roller to ride on. Planning to use a 5/8-18 grade 5 tap bolt and do the same thing.

I want to believe that the channels that were on it were made  because the leg is longer and wore into the roller bolt flanges.  The channels put on off another Tucker are shorter and have plenty of clearance.

I like the current setup but am worried about the channel being too short and coming out in full turn.  Looking at the parts manual the bolt holes are farther away from the edge than the donor Tucker channel.

Thinking maybe later in life the tuckers got different steering piston with a tighter turning radius.  The front steel plate in the front table is the longer length and has full wear across it.  That radius matches the longer channels.

So unless I'm missing something I think new channels same length is the plan.  1/4 stainless is what I have access to so that is the plan.


----------



## Track Addict

Just remembered I have 69 442 down back.  53 cat wasn't much help.  steel tables and appears table on table for that design.

 Walked down back in hurricane rain remnants. Just so happens 442 is parked in full turn long channels.  measured and in same turn with short channels we pop out.

 long channel required.


----------



## Track Addict

Got the axles out of the housing.  Nothing surprising here other than axles a few generations apart!  Going to pop out differential for a look.  New bearings gaskets seals and assembly.


----------



## Track Addict

Got the diff out and bearing pressed off the Tucker long axle.  Got a spare axle out of the parts stash so we have four maching now.  Everything looks good.

Little cleaning,  new key ways,  bearings seals and assembly this week .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

tucker ON !!!!!


----------



## Track Addict

How about some new 316 stainless turntable channels?  Calling in somemore favors in the name of Tucker.

Should last my lifetime!


----------



## Track Addict

Little Tucker forward motion on the field.

New bushings for springs and shackles
Differential in
New inner axle seals
Turned new grade 8 roller /bronze slider bolts 
Rear frame welding 

 Lended out bearing packer not returned rear end assembly stopped.


----------



## Track Addict

Not lots of Tucker progress this weekend.  Made new keyway for axles.  Painted sprockets.  Waiting for some parts.  Hoping to have the new channels tomorrow all cut and bent .

Picked up a nice used milling machine for the shop.

Little bri got a new cat today.  Not a Tucker but we will take it!


----------



## Track Addict

New turn table channel


----------



## Track Addict

Got a few minutes in during lunch break today to mock up first channel.  In the pick you see the new one on the bottom. The worn one that was on the table and a good used one on top. 

I think the channels that were on the tucker were made by someone and although close the dimensions were a little off.  I copied the top shorter dimensions which fit better and had better clearances.

Also from what I gather the early Tuckers or some model did not turn as sharp as the later tuckers.  The 4 68-69 Tuckers I looked at all had a longer channel and the front table roller matched.  Thinking at some point they increased the turning radius by lengthening the piston throw and longer channel.

Back on track.  Little more cut, mill, drill.  Tuckering along.


----------



## Track Addict

Buttery smooth.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

feel better, with that butter all over you, silly boy


----------



## Track Addict

Much


----------



## Track Addict

http://youtu.be/lv_kq0qemZM


----------



## 300 H and H

Tucker turning radius is not very tight..

I have to wonder if it has something to do with the front pontoons or track assemblies will "rock" forward and down, when crossing a snow plow made berm along side of a road. I saw one last winter with the front tracks tilted down so hard the tracks were eating into the bottom of the cab. Not a good situation if you own one. The tighter they turn, the more exposed to this situation you become, as the rear of the inside track frame is under the machine.

Tuckers are unique, and have some distinct advantages in certain situations. This how ever doesn't appear to be one of them...

Nice work. I have to ask if your going to go with a slider in the front position, or a roller, as I think is original? 

Keep on Tuckering,

Kirk


----------



## Track Addict

Front roller is redone and good.  Definitely can bite the cab in certain situations. 

Have to know your Tucker!


----------



## Track Addict

Got the rear ended all button up.  Period correct matching axles new hardware seals.  New keyways ready.  

Axle end play was more than I liked with all shims removed.  Had to have friend laser up some stainless shims to take up the slop between race and end cap.  Turns out these also fit the king pin on the rear turn table.


----------



## Track Addict

Bronze milled.  King pin rotated and tightened up to spec with little turn on bottom and bearing retainer in top table.  Seems like pin turned a little in upper.

Sand blast cosmetic weld.  Paint install


----------



## Track Addict

First shot at milling.

One of my weaknesses in life is measurements . That's why I like metal easy to fix wood not so much.

Like how mill can make a cocked bri straight!


----------



## Track Addict

First and last stainless Tucker turn table channel probably know to man.

316 sucks.  Was free and that's what I had access to for forming but what a kristi to work with.

In hindsight 1/4" square steel rolled and cut face off  to spec with plasma cutter garnished with a touch of grind could have got it done.  

Will last and looks nice anyway. Tool companies like this stuff because it eats them.


----------



## undy

Track Addict said:


> Was free and that's what I had access to for forming but what a  to work with.



Expletive deleted!


----------



## Track Addict

Blasted


----------



## Track Addict

Apparently the Bronze Age ended.  The table sliders are being remade out of UHMW.  Material in route.

Thanks for the suggestions.  Better late than never I guess.  

Wife has me as far removed from Tucker as possible down at jimmy buffet margaritaville on Florida with the family till Wednesday .

Back at it soon!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

your wife is smart, very smart, you should not feel to badly, you always have your little tucker with you, and he smiles lovingly at you, or is that gas, either way, tucker be with you.


----------



## Track Addict

Like the new handle .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Like the new handle .



thanks, be easy to spot, i am the one with the pink pontoon


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Pontoon Princess said:


> thanks, be easy to spot, i am the one with the pink pontoon



Well we will never be able to abbreviate that one.  it would go something like this, did you see PP's new TP ( Tucker Project ) it's pink ya know 
Pink! PP's TP is pink yep PINK


----------



## JimVT

lets be civil now. lots of stuff are pink
it is kind of funny, right up there with the krusty jokes


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Ok, we will  visualize faded red then ( just not pink )


----------



## Pontoon Princess

thank you all,

now, be nice to kristi's


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Pontoon Princess said:


> thank you all,
> 
> now, be nice to kristi's



All in great fun, you want a pink pontoon we will still talk to you


----------



## DAVENET

JimVT said:


> lets be civil now. lots of stuff are pink
> it is kind of funny, right up there with the krusty jokes



Take it easy Francis.


----------



## DAVENET

Pontoon Princess said:


> thanks, be easy to spot, i am the one with the pink pontoon



When I first saw this I immediatly thought your daughter had joined.


----------



## DAVENET

As you have the knowledge of a Pontoon Queen!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Pink in a Tucker


----------



## sno-drifter

MNoutdoors said:


> Pink in a Tucker



Looks similar to a '51 Tucker  443 with a Buick 215 at Mt. Hood OR in April.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

sno-drifter said:


> Looks similar to a '51 Tucker  443 with a Buick 215 at Mt. Hood OR in April.



You think? That's because it was ! 


You have to have yellow hair to drive it&#55357;&#56839;


----------



## Cidertom

I have to wonder if she thinks that changing her name will fool the people when they see her photo on the poster " Wanted for: Tucker Rustling"


----------



## sno-drifter

Cidertom said:


> I have to wonder if she thinks that changing her name will fool the people when they see her photo on the poster " Wanted for: Tucker Rustling"



You dun broke the code.


----------



## Track Addict

Mocked up the uhmw.  I like it.


----------



## Track Addict

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-f6Smky7Y-8"]December 1, 2015 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DAVENET

Smoother action than the bronze?


----------



## loggah

Cut a small doughnut out of a flat piece and put it around your center pin also for more bearing surface. looking good !!!!


----------



## Track Addict

That was the current question.  I believe thise surfaces only touch there due to excessive wears. The force on the pin is front to back not up downing my opinion.

I think mind broke due to excessive wear causing left to right teetering concentrating all the weight there instead of spread over three rollers/sliders as designed.

Action is silky or less gritty.  I'm working with a uhmw manufacturer to try some stuff.  Will post the info tomorrow at work .


----------



## loggah

I was thinking of it being there if the center section flexed a bit, thinner so the actual pressure wasnt on it at all times.I know i have used a composition that had  teflon impregnated with graphite for bearings on shive wheels.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

MNoutdoors said:


> All in great fun, you want a pink pontoon we will still talk to you



Well I think I must have made the new pontoon princess pissed and she jumped back in the glacier park bus and got on the going to the sun highway and got stuckcan't say it would be the first princess that won't pardon the 
Pink.  wait maybe she just ran out of paint before she was done wth those pink pontoons and then got stuck going over the pass to get some more 

Let me  call Donald and see if she on the campaign trial with him


----------



## JimVT

could she be on one of her "field trips" ??


----------



## Pontoon Princess

just finished up a 5000 mile tucker hunting trip and getting ready to go back out after more tuckers next week,  

mean while back in the tucker bat cave, lots of tracks/grousers are being restored, well over 1500 grousers are being done. lots of machines waiting for their restored tracks

the mayor of tuckerville is busy working on his 1950 423 machine,

wonderful thanksgiving.

looking forward to seeing everyone at Leavenworth, Washington this February 

just finishing up a special kitten project.

along with a couple of special pink tucker projects, just got in a 55 gallon drum of pink pontoon paint, going to be so pink around here


----------



## Pontoon Princess

MNoutdoors said:


> Well I think I must have made the new pontoon princess pissed and she jumped back in the glacier park bus and got on the going to the sun highway and got stuckcan't say it would be the first princess that won't pardon the
> Pink.  wait maybe she just ran out of paint before she was done wth those pink pontoons and then got stuck going over the pass to get some more
> 
> Let me  call Donald and see if she on the campaign trial with him
> 
> 
> FYI, Glacier Park was fabulous, we enjoy going up to Glacier over thanksgiving this year, would recommend a winter visit to everyone


----------



## Track Addict

On track for assembly next week.  Committed to current design.  Good news is I can swap the uhmw out on the cat easily while keeping in service .  I'm interested to see how this goes.

That should be plenty of griusers with a few left over.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Pontoon Princess said:


> MNoutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think I must have made the new pontoon princess pissed and she jumped back in the glacier park bus and got on the going to the sun highway and got stuckcan't say it would be the first princess that won't pardon the
> Pink.  wait maybe she just ran out of paint before she was done wth those pink pontoons and then got stuck going over the pass to get some more
> 
> Let me  call Donald and see if she on the campaign trial with him
> 
> 
> FYI, Glacier Park was fabulous, we enjoy going up to Glacier over thanksgiving this year, would recommend a winter visit to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O glad the the hidden tracking device is still working thenI thought man if she's there she could really be stuck
> 
> Donald said hello, but has not seen you in a while
> 
> When you get those tracks all done let me know where you are going to keep themand make sure there is a forklift around when your gone
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

found the tracking device on the orange tucker hunter, so, we took one of the excursions.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Pontoon Princess said:


> found the tracking device on the orange tucker hunter, so, we took one of the excursions.



Yeah,  I guess 5k is a excursion  you should taken the Burb though all new vehicles have built in tracking,much easier. Sirius radio is just a cover


----------



## Pontoon Princess

MNoutdoors said:


> Yeah,  I guess 5k is a excursion  you should taken the Burb though all new vehicles have built in tracking,much easier. Sirius radio is just a cover



NO SIRIUS !!!. VERY STEALTH OPERATION, LOADED TUCKERS AT MIDNIGHT !!!


----------



## Track Addict

Got in touch with these guys when I was down in Florida: http://www.tse-industries.com/produ...nd-hdpe-plastic-sheets/virgin-colored-uhmw-pe


They make colored virgin UHMW.  They were very helpful and interested in this project.  Engineers looked at the setup and think it will work well.  Even went so far as to send me free material to try and give them feed back on this interesting application.  Think I have a bunch coming if anyone else needs to try.

Also it's black which is not as affected by UV and will look better.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

I have used it in black on certain sprockets 



Excell hustler custom sprocket


----------



## Track Addict

Orange you glad it's a Tucker?

Parts going back on Sunday!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

free Orange tinting available for anything left in the shop


----------



## Track Addict

Not looking very wintery up top today. Probably still can drive the 53 on rubber back to its home with that snow coverage.


----------



## DAVENET

No kidding-  53 here today and we started out 20 down on the top of the state.


----------



## Track Addict

Success.  Hope to have a working installed back on Tucker  video tomorrow night !


----------



## Track Addict

The better bolts for this setup would be a real long shank cut threads off to shorten.  Initial I though tabs met table but all they do is keep it from rotation.  Weight is carried right on the casting behind each channel on the frame.

 Further supporting no table weight transfer at the king pin.


----------



## Track Addict

Got some of Scott's special sauce today.  Not bad at 4$ per tube thanks to those sympathetic to the Tucker Cause!


----------



## Track Addict

http://youtu.be/FC0LM6dtQ3k


----------



## Track Addict

https://youtu.be/FC0LM6dtQ3k


----------



## Track Addict

Very happy with the final assembly.  Think this will work well.

Hope of have driving by Sunday .


----------



## DAVENET

If its running Sunday you may as well take her to the beach! 58 degrees.


----------



## Track Addict

If it doesn't work out remember this moment because it sure looks nice!


----------



## Track Addict

Tucker factoid :  the long axles had two different thread lengths.  1" and 1 1/4".  The longer thread used a special castle nut with a relief milled out the back to slide the extra 1/4" or so over the no threaded axles until it hits the hub.

Thinking the shorter standard castle but design was later seeing as three of the four axles on it are shorter.  They are still useable just need to use washers/spacers to make up the difference if you don't have custom Tucker axle nuts.


----------



## sno-drifter

Track Addict said:


> If it doesn't work out remember this moment because it sure looks nice!



Mr. T Addict, be sure to clean and firmly seat the hub/extentions on the axles. I would not just rely on sucking them up with the nuts. Make sure you have good fit with new keys.

 Also if you swap sides with the sprockets, you will have less used wear surface on the sprocket teeth. Most cats don't drive backwards very much and seldom pulling a load/groomer.

 You are lookin good. Might make an extra set of UHMW inserts while you are at it- that is the best way I know to not have to replace them.


----------



## Track Addict

New keys check.  Sprockets reversed and connected the top of the teeth for strength check.

Extra uhmw check.

Will double clean the hubs and extensions .

Snow? Negative


----------



## Track Addict

Initial testing thumbs up.  Out of the barn under its own power. Very interested to see his his uhmw wears.

Plan from here is to spray bomb the rear pontoons as is.  Work in the nice spare setup I have and swap one out at a time to keep machine in service.

Notice the Tucker halo in the pic.


----------



## loggah

I hope you didnt have the rear driveshaft connected !!  looking real nice,i doubt you will notice any wear on those teflon blocks.


----------



## Track Addict

Funny I put it on last night then said that won't work.  Removed today before ride .


----------



## Track Addict

Plenty of uhmw.  This is the sample they sent.  Going to swap out the white for this.

Let me know who's working one one next I'll send some.


----------



## DAVENET

That's one hell of a 'sample' . . .


----------



## Cidertom

DAVENET said:


> That's one hell of a 'sample' . . .



wow, the samples I get are usually just a tad too small for anything useful.


----------



## Track Addict

Funny that a company out of Florida would be so interested in a sno cat to the north.  I think he liked the unique application for their product.

Tuckers bring the best out in people!


----------



## homegrowndiesel

Nice work TA, that plastic will outlast you. slippery stuff. Your attention to detail will pay off.  Where is our snow? Hopefully you will be ready when it (the snow) comes. How many others here on the forums live in the north east?


----------



## DAVENET

I figure there are ~20 active, or active lurking up this way?


----------



## Track Addict

Have myself in a bit of a poor planning bind.  I knew the steering arm was sloppy and figured it was like the front and just needed the taper sleeve bushing to take the slop out.

Well I got the piece and it looks like someone drilled it out to 1" straight hole in life and used a tie rod over steering conversion bushing to bring it back.  It was loose over the years so now I have about 1-1/32 hold down to 1".  So more parts.  I need to drill the hole out to 1 1/16 and insert a bushing to bring it back down to 7/8.  I can then use a 7/8 tie rod adapter to bring it back to the dodge taper.

Can't believe I assumed on Tucker.  WTF.


----------



## Mill666er

Track Addict said:


> Got some of Scott's special sauce today.




Thanks Scott that low temperature stuff sure amp'd up my performance this winter.


----------



## Track Addict

That's the only white my Tucker has seen in a while.  Good thing I have the 53 rubber tire conversion.  Might get more usage this winter!

Where's the cold and or snow?


----------



## loggah

Pretty depressing,no snow for Christmas!! I even shaved my beard off that usually at least brings on cold weather !


----------



## Pontoon Princess

loggah, thank you, thank you, thank you, we are getting sno and more sno, out west, Timberline Lodge on Mt Hood, has had over 150 inches of sno since the sno year started on Sept 1, and Sun Valley, Idaho has nearly 4 feet on the valley floor and the story is the same throughout the West, great year for sno.


----------



## DAVENET

Yeup, between Loggah buying a second machine, getting both running and shaving his beard we are screwed this year.  50 again today with only a chance of passing flurries tomorrow.  Of course the bulk of our snow was dumped in February this year, so there is still time . . .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Yeup, between Loggah buying a second machine, getting both running and shaving his beard we are screwed this year.  50 again today with only a chance of passing flurries tomorrow.  Of course the bulk of our snow was dumped in February this year, so there is still time . . .



and Timberline Lodge, Mt Hood, Oregon is set to get another 4 FEET of sno in the next few days,


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Yeup, between Loggah buying a second machine, getting both running and shaving his beard we are screwed this year.  50 again today with only a chance of passing flurries tomorrow.  Of course the bulk of our snow was dumped in February this year, so there is still time . . .



might add that Leavenworth Washington, the site of the next jamboree of sno cats is getting a good sno also this year, along with McCall ideeho, lots and lots of deep power stuff, great tucker sno

as far as i am concerned, mr loggah should just keep buying machines.


----------



## Track Addict

If any of us run into this in the future here is the fix:

1 1/16 drill bit to hog out table hole.
1-1/16 odx7/8idx1" bushing 
Teraflex Dana 60 tie rod over taper insert

Like brand new


----------



## Track Addict

Pic


----------



## Track Addict

Along with sno cats we are also busy with Arctic cats.  Been helping Santa fix up a z120 for little bri.
Few extra wheels in back for speed.  New DuPont super slippery sliders.  C and A pro skis with 4" carbides.  Governor bypass velocity stack for more power and a quick change sprocket Hub for different speeds and snow conditions.  Moose handle bars with 2" Riser and rox speed fx hand guards.

Friends kids have a few others.  Should be a good time if we get snow z

Lucky kids and thanks to tucker they have smooth fast track and trails.

 Need to finish this so I can get back to the other cat !


----------



## Track Addict

Made up some slider sets out of the black uhmw sample.  Swapped out the white ones.  Went real smooth while installed under weight with a little
Jack action.

These will be quick easy and cheap to service as they wear if they wear.


----------



## Track Addict

We turn them pink for the princess also.  Rare 2009 pink hood only made one year .  Found one for friend who bought a new toy for his grand daughter and swapped the green hood out.

Using this to distract from the rear pontoon band aid repair job.  Although with the weather looks like plenty of time!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

pink is Kewl, also it makes it go faster


----------



## DAVENET

Extra 2 horses right there.  

 And no kidding about plenty of time- heck, you should be out in the boat tomorrow. 70 degrees on Christmas Eve? WTH.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and back at the mountain, Timberline Lodge, Mt Hood, Oregon, nearly 7 feet of snow at the lodge, winter wonderland, and over in Sun Valley, Idaho, they have 4 plus feet on the valley floor, the best snow in the world!

and the story repeats itself through out the west, it is good to have SNO. 

Merry Christmas and Happy Tucker to all


----------



## ben2go

Been a while sice I have been around here.Tucker looks to be shaping up nicely.That pink sled is the stuff.


----------



## Track Addict

Been working on these new pontoons secretly.  Plan is to modify the tucker to adapt to more seasonable conditions and get some use out of it.

The front and rear drive shafts will be lengthened and propellers attached.  I plan to add a linkage to the turn table and drive shaft for steering.  The hydraulics will be re purposed to raise and lower the front and rear drive shafts into the water for forward reverse.

Let me know if you need a set.  Instructions included!


----------



## ben2go

I can't tell if you're serious,or just nuts.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

ben2go said:


> I can't tell if you're serious,or just nuts.



 YUP, He is one grouser short of a full set,


----------



## Track Addict

Think the rubber tire conversions are increasing in value back east !


----------



## loggah

Supposed to get a little snow next week,maybe,enough for the passepartout to pack down!!!! make a tucker oval track in the backyard.


----------



## Track Addict

Santa came.  I know it's a few hours early for some of you.  Said he was out of stock on snow but don't worry!

Reindeer missed the keep of the grass sign.


----------



## wakeupcall

Track Addict, It is snowing so hard here that Santa cant find the house. Well at least that is my wifes story and she is sticking to it . Merry Christmas from Colorado! Sorry for the sideways photo.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

sir addict of tracks, 

hope santa brought you a grouser or two, lord knows you need a few, sorry about the sno, maybe it is a sign, no sno till you have a full set of grousers.

merry christmas


----------



## Track Addict

Ironman/minion making the best of it.  Had to get a hot lap in this am.

Need a
Few days to get stuff in order anyway.  Looks like Wednesday might get some up north.

https://youtu.be/2mrp05504pQ


----------



## Track Addict

On track


----------



## Track Addict

Yard test check.  Much nicer end to look at.

Had to swap 15 rollers between he two rear tracks.  All freshly lubed with Scott's secret recipe.

Thanks dewalt grease gun.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

still one grouser short???


----------



## Track Addict

Technically no.  Plenty of grousers overall.  Think there is one on the table to the right.

What is the minimum grouser count for a tucker with no snow?


----------



## sno-drifter

T/A, you ben busy. Less than 24 hours from no pontoons and tracks to ready to go. Santa's eves must be helping out after delivering presents.


----------



## Track Addict

Christmas miracle!  How many to be a saint?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Christmas miracle!  How many to be a saint?



not sure, but sure, it will be expensive


----------



## Track Addict

Got a little taste of winter this am.  Bri got a few hot laps in this am before school.

Got to try the new truck and plow out moving the concrete.  Traction control is amazing on these new GMC 2500's.  Only bad thing is they called the plows out this am which are serving a health portions of Lawn Fillets all over the city.  Nothing frozen under this mess!

http://youtu.be/ru2_VJxj9q8


----------



## Track Addict

What's the trick to embed videos these days?


----------



## Track Addict

7" and winter look up in nh.  Day trip to bear notch road.  No tucker sightings one piston bully.

Hope this is the start of something good!


----------



## Track Addict

One trip packed and stacked with a little help from a tracked atv.

These were used by Jackson XC Ski Jackson NH from the seventies until modernization.  Sitting hidden out of sight for 20 years as I drove by them.

Picked up on side of RT 16 headed to Pinkham notch.  Anyone who drives by knows where the random green trailer sat in the side of the road. Right behind that.


----------



## Track Addict

Need to are more tracked vehicles to this collection.  Hope the wife likes the parking spot!


----------



## DAVENET

Link them all together & you will have one hell of a groomer, drag, roller, packer parade!


----------



## undy

Trackaddict,
I've got a corrugated roller and a Valley Eng. Powder Maker, and I'm familiar with what they do.  But what's that slatted roller (center in your picture) do?  What sort of conditions is it useful in?
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Track Addict

Not sure but it made a cool pattern in the snow.  Someone replaced most of the slats with aluminum square stock.   There are still a few wood pieces on.  Plan on going back to wood.  Maybe the square grooves in the snow helped catch the dusting or drifting to build base?  Thinking it was easier to build back in the day.

That small corrugated roller will look real good behind a local Tucker Sno Kitten?


----------



## Track Addict

Been thinking about the hydraulic tank issue after doing a few lines of track.

The force the fluid returns to the tank causes it to splash on the lid and leak around the seal making a mess.

Decided to make a prototype baffle I think will solve the issue.  Here are some video links.

Problem no baffle: https://youtu.be/r2OAoEDs2gc

Baffle loose : http://youtu.be/tTa9Y0Sc1LM

Baffle held as if attached to lid: http://youtu.be/8K8aENbGh3Q

As you can see low rpm splash fest.  If the vent still leaks after this fix will move to center of lid.  Going to make that plate more of a cross and insert at angle to get more splash toward edge of tank.

Appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Track Addict

Went back through the pics after a second set of hands running rpm.  Think the orig setup had aux line 11gpm to side then priority and tank return bottom at 4 gpm. Or what ever the math works out to be.


----------



## JimVT

if bit helps my pistenbully has a cap that screws on and resembles a radiator cab on the inside. it is sealed to 4 psi.
jim


----------



## Track Addict

Going to try a hose reroute tonight.  Think that is the solution.  Don't remember having this issue until changed the hoses.


----------



## Track Addict

Look what we found in the bottom. Just need to swap holes.  A nice factory baffle plate over the return aux line.

Hopefully that is it.  Atf mess everywhere now.


----------



## Track Addict

All fixed.  Thanks for believing in me.  Sorry I doubted Tucker design.

It's the details...

http://youtu.be/CXOo2gj8CNc


----------



## Track Addict

Take two on the door color match.

Tracks adjusted rollers and all fittings full of fresh lubriplate.  Hydraulic issue fixed.  Double checked all axle hub nuts for torque and greased.

Still need to fix the snow situation.  Last year no snow until Jan 27 so will stay positive.


----------



## Track Addict

Once the gloss fades will be closer than the other shade.  Or buff out the rest.


----------



## Track Addict

No snow.  My snowfield holding on the the last we have.

Tucker ready.  Working on the roller today.


----------



## 300 H and H

I had hoped you folks would be getting LOTS of snow from the storms on the East coast.

 Missed out on a big one, from what I hear. Winter isn't over just yet. Hope you get a couple of feet to run your cat on..

 In Iowa, we have had more than 30 days of good running so far.. 

 I took the Snow Trac out yesterday for a 10 mile run. We took some corn and soybeans in buckets and spread them in places that I know the pheasant are spending the winter.. Poor birds haven't ben able to dig through the hard pack we have, to get food. I hope they found my offerings, and benefit from our efforts. We are rebuilding slowly, our pheasant population, after years of decline..

 Been thinking about some sort of drag to pack the snow between the tracks of the ST4. A roller would be best, for me I think..

 Good luck with the snow..

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## Pontoon Princess

ah, i clearly see sno-making equipment in your future, or move west..............


----------



## Track Addict

Been thinking about a snow gun for next year. Serious roller bendage


----------



## Track Addict

All better


----------



## loggah

Larchmont engineering used to be just down the road in Lexington,if i remember correctly,they could fix you up with a snowmaking system !!!! nice fix on the roller. I took the  Glidden tucker for a few loops today,i think i will have to use my linkbender on the  track on one side ,kinda loose.keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mr loggah, you might want to look at your rails, thinking the noses are worn down, thus the loose tracks, happy tuckering


----------



## sno-drifter

I would weld a flange which sticks out 3-4 inches on each end of  your roller to keep it from side slipping. I bet that is how the tongue got all bent up. May need to cut clearance and reinforce the frame where there would be interference.


----------



## Track Addict

It looks like they backed over it .  Came from pisten bulley country.  You know how those two tracks are!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yeah, they have a one track mind.......... i mean, a two track mind............


----------



## Track Addict

Only winter in the northern part of New England.  Still sno cat wishing!

200-300 mile drive to find snow.  Up in millinocket Maine this weekend.  

All two track cats up here. Doing good with what they got grooming for us.


----------



## sledhead Ed

Millinocket always good.


----------



## DAVENET

We were out at camp last weekend (near Tug Hill NY) and it was like that.  4 " base, 5-8 powder on top.  But after last week & this weekends weather,  the trail cam is showing a mud bowl.  It will be a total loss out there after this week.


----------



## sledhead Ed

Rangeley area not much better. Lot of rocks sticking out in some areas. Going to be 50 up there this week and rain on Wednesday.


----------



## Track Addict

Only in New England can you go to bed 60 degrees then out of nowhere winter wonderland next day!  People were riding motorcycles yesterday 

Tucker on the way out to play!


----------



## Track Addict

Yup.  Makes it all worth it.  That light over the hill is Medford shining orange!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

headed west old man?


----------



## Track Addict

Got he fuel mapped out.  Should be Rhee about this time next year.  Few roller change outs on the way!


----------



## Track Addict

Enjoying the small base with my 4 yo.  Opening some gates and the trail just in time for another warm washout this week!

Still nothing like sno cats and Arctic cats


----------



## Track Addict

Baby Jovan Tucker's first tucker ride.


----------



## Track Addict

Mom secretly enjoys it also!


----------



## DAVENET

You guys need a new fun mover!  Kind of cool setup, but you better have a way to wash them when you get to your location!  Can't imagine the amount of slop you would need to clean off during a ride in a snow storm.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Track Addict said:


> Baby Jovan Tucker's first tucker ride.



I can see it in his eyes, he's saying Dad is this thing safe!


----------



## Track Addict

That must be a 2016 Vrus!. Very cool.  Need to get my hands on a 443 and a sno cat trailer.


----------



## Track Addict

Friend made up a new upper dash cover to fix the Swiss cheese problem.

Made out of stainless.  Think the plan will be two black powder coated handles on each side and some nice Tucker sno cat decal in middle.

Open to suggestions.

Loading up headed up to a play date in am!


----------



## Track Addict

Couple finishing touches .


----------



## Northcoast

VERY nice upgrade. Hope everybody has fun.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

I think your idea of a dash mounted handle for the passenger has a lot of merit. On side hills especially, the passenger has nothing to grab on to for stability and having a handle would be very worthwhile.

I didn't see any on your machine, but on later models they installed a welded on handle on the inside of the front door post. It's made out of roughly 3/8" steel rod, and it's not special in any way. But that's to help yourself climb in; not so much for operational use as it's not comfortably reachable when seated.


----------



## Track Addict

Finished of the dash with a decal and  Custom etched billet grab handle. 

The handle is an excellent addition for climbing in and out.  Also the smaller children like to stand up and this gives them some support.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I like the decal I have one in my Thiokol just like it I see you are missing the decal that says you can not burn the grousers to stay warm


----------



## DAVENET

That's nice!


----------



## Track Addict

Last project for this winter getting the wind grabber protection system back on the doors.

 Record high temps record low snow.  Tuckered out for this year.  Only 20 miles this season. 

Plan on tinkering with some new rails and adjusters over the summer with a side of pontoon repair.

 Looking to get some sort of new tucker project going for fall!

Were the shafts the slider runs in suppose to be painted on these? Seems like it will wear off and not slide as good as bare metal?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the assy was installed and then painted, i paint the parts individually and stall, as for the slide bars, i leave them bare, so they do not chip the paint off. i have the prefect project for you.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Track Addict said:


> Friend made up a new upper dash cover to fix the Swiss cheese problem.
> 
> Made out of stainless. Think the plan will be two black powder coated handles on each side and some nice Tucker sno cat decal in middle.
> 
> Open to suggestions.
> 
> Loading up headed up to a play date in am!


looks good don't forget the this is not a Kristi you cannot burn the tracks to stay warm decal.


----------



## Northcoast

REALLY like the grab handel.  Great job on the dash overall.


----------



## Track Addict

This is how tucker sat 5 years ago today.  Friend sent me this some internet timeline.  Looks like it was a good snow year!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and you paid money for that sad sad sad looking thing, and what did the neighbors think when you hauled it home, and just where did you sleep for the next 3 years...

nice that you were able to her back in running condition with a really great looking dash 

even more impressive is the number of views you have generated, i have enjoyed reading the story of your tucker restoration...


----------



## Track Addict

Nothing a number of 1000$ bills and time couldn't fix.  Neighbors still don't trick or treat to the Tucker house.  Some fear awesomeness.

Well worth the investment and still meeting lots of great people along the way.  Some think I saved the Tucker but actually Tucker saved me.

This one still needs some track and toon work but other than that ready for some new Tucker projects!


----------



## Track Addict

Door stops check.


----------



## Track Addict

Looks like Tucker got a little jealous of a 85 Honda fl350 NOS straight fin motor swap and demanded some attention.

Radiator leaking.   To recore or replace?

I can make anything new fit but would like to keep original.

Thoughts?


----------



## Track Addict

Little Bri working on some Lego Tucker prototypes this am.

Of course tracks missing.  Like most of my collection!


----------



## Track Addict

Here's s throw back pic sent to me I was showing my wife this am.  She then proceeded to tell me it's our wedding anniversary and my mothers birthday.

I responded but look how far the Tucker has come!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

you live dangerously, very


----------



## redsqwrl

Pontoon Princess said:


> you live dangerously, very



I CAN'T stop laughing.....

I put making syrup ahead of family ham and an egg hunt....

"that was after having Lisa assist me for a twelve hour day of driving a 56' duece and a half from central WI to extreme NE WI... all I heard all day was that she needed to be home before 10PM to make a seven layer salad. Me spouting off, that its only a 20 minute job was not well recieved"

But pales in comparison to the anniversary and birthday observation.

Living dangerously and being deft in mind and spirit, ARE NOT


----------



## Pontoon Princess

pretty sure you are packing what is left of you life and moving into the TUCKER, just remember you named your youngest son J.Tucker, it was nice knowing you...and no Brian, you can not live at tuckerville


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Here's s throw back pic sent to me I was showing my wife this am.  She then proceeded to tell me it's our wedding anniversary and my mothers birthday.
> 
> I responded but look how far the Tucker has come!




and that just might be your very last day of happiness


----------



## Track Addict

All good here.  My wife is amazing and enjoys the entertainment value I bring to her world good or bad.

Need to keep things interesting in life or it gets boring real quick!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

oh yes, you do add amazing amount of non boring entertainment, pretty much all good, for us to enjoy, your wife is a Saint !


----------



## Track Addict

Little tuckering.  Adjusted the valves a few months ago and have had an oil leak ever since.  I usually use the thick cork but for some reason the 4 bolt small block Chevy valve covers like to leak.  Was good until I touched it.

Got these new felpro perma dry gaskets.  Silicon steel in the center to hold firm and spacers to prevent over tightening.  Sounds nice we shall see!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

ive used them before they tend to swell over time when too much swelling happens they crack usually around the spacers and splooge out the sides and leak. when installed properly its tough to beat the old cork


----------



## Track Addict

Time will tell.  So far leak free after a few warm up and cool down cycles varying rpm.

Got the snoopy sno cone machine out to make some area to run.


----------



## Track Addict

Got the downeast done you saw in this thread over the years.  3 year project I hope to never experience again.  Father started got in over is head so I had to take it on.

In the water fast and rides amazing in rough water.  It is now working harvesting Mass lobsters.  It was so rough Bri went into survival mode and went to sleep some how:


----------



## Track Addict

Pic doesn't do justice that chop is on top of 6-8 footers with the occasional breaker in the mouth.  Wet keel works wonders but we had to hold him from sidling off the box.

Back to cats now !


----------



## Track Addict

Got my 4 year chip for track addicts anonymous today!

She has come a long way since then.  Wife sent me this pic saying aren't you glad I called a POS so you fixed it up?


----------



## Track Addict

Boating season ended winter prep begins!

Tackling one pontoon at a time!  This time working a spare and will hot swap keep the machine going .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

remember, there is 31 grousers per pontoon...


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Now will you mount that on the front, back or underneath? 

Good idea though cause it's going to be a big one this winter and you won't want to miss any of it.


----------



## Track Addict

Not sure but if I had two skis on the front the job would be done already!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

more unicorns dreams???


----------



## Cidertom

Track Addict said:


> will hot swap keep the machine going .



Uh, I hope your definition of "hot swap" is different from mine.  I can't think of how I could hot swap a pontoon.  Perhaps a ski with some sort of cradle to hold the axle up.  But...


----------



## loggah

Brian,Im working on a steel pontoon, and a sprocket myself. Everything is a bit different on the 3/4" roller models. this is the last one on my 2 two pontoon machines. It seems the sprockets had a habit of breaking the centers out where the axles bolt to the drum !! Snow is coming this winter, MAYBE !!!


----------



## Track Addict

Already did the front two years ago.  Another advantage to the two pontoons.  Half the amount of tracks, rollers, and toons!


----------



## Track Addict

Took in another stray cat!

Liquidated most of the vintage Honda collection taking up precious space in the kennel and being under utilized.  When the wife heard about it I said "go for a ride and if you don't come back smiling I'll return it."

In the last seven days three cohorts made the same case to their wife's now we have a litter!

Just validates that  cats bring out the best in people!


----------



## Track Addict

Been chasing this ignition ghost in my Tucker.  Thing wont start at random.  Finally figured it out.  I installed a new MSD distributor and blaster 2 coil.   Other night I was warning the cat up to address the radiator leak location and it shut off like someone turn the key off.

After much back and forth with MSD troubleshooting swapped in a spare coil and touched off quick. Only 150 miles what I believe was a high end coil.   They think heat from the stock SBC location and vibration could have caused it.  Planning to upgrade to a vibration resistant coil and waiting to see if MSD will make good on this barely used part.

And I am fixing the radiator correctly.


----------



## Track Addict

Pulled the radiator. This thing looks to have been repaired before and in rough shape.

Going to try and source a new replacement


----------



## Pontoon Princess

wowser, looks a little worse for wear, so much for that heart beat of america thing???


----------



## Track Addict

Radiator is actually a Chrysler product. Wish it was mr goodwrench because I could just buy a replacement!


----------



## Cidertom

Wasn't there a GM commercial where they pulled a sno-cat in? OK Mr "goodwrench", have at it.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for, but I've had good luck with Griffin radiators. Excellent quality, though not inexpensive.

They offer a whole bunch of different sizes. Here's a link to some that might fit:
http://www.griffinrad.com/RatRods/index.php?tid=14


----------



## Track Addict

Think this is the solution: https://www.summitracing.com/parts/bci-35100/overview/

When built they used a 55 Chrysler radiator that had 1.750 inlet and outlets.  I will have to use an adapter for the outlet to fit the 1.750 and just swap the water neck/thermostat housing to either a 1.250 or 1.50.

Should be a cost effective solution. I believe I can catch the factory mounts worst case add a few tabs on to this flange.  Not loving the natural color behind the grill but maybe it will grow on me!


----------



## Track Addict

Try this link other is broken: http://www.jegs.com/i/Be-Cool-Radiators/134/35100/10002/-1


----------



## Pontoon Princess

stay orange and tucker on


----------



## redsqwrl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l57S3V1Lxw

rear sprocket drive.


----------



## Track Addict

Like to thank my western pioneers for making orange the new green here in Massachusetts!

Tucker's will just appear to be going that much slower coming up.

Glad we are all staying tethered to the USA! As for the commander I vote Emmit !


----------



## Track Addict

North side of the presidential range and wildcat turning white with envy!

Hoping to make winter great again in NH this season.


----------



## Track Addict

Test fit


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Boy that looks sharp!
(Think I put a magical question mark on this by accident)


----------



## Track Addict

Nice modern upgrade.  Just need to get a different lower hose little paint on the brackets ready to roll.


----------



## sno-drifter

Nice looking install Mr. Addict. I like the Corvair valve cover springs, they work well to prevent gasket leaking. I wood suggest building a sheet metal box behind the radiator  and around the fan. Remember no ram air at Sno-Cat speeds. You can get an idea of how well or rather how not well the fan pulls air through the core by feeling the front of the core or introducing smoke to the air while the engine is running. I guess if it does not over heat, don't bother, but my machines had to work hard and needed good flow through the core.


----------



## Track Addict

Running nice and cooler than ever.  True test will be under load but this is designed for a LS1 350 and looking at the old radiator this has much better cooling.  You can feel the air being draw in if you put hand in front.

Very happy either the finished product !


----------



## Track Addict

Cool stuff seems to like to have company.  The left one is a 71 olypmique that needed a home friend asked me to take in.  Another friend recently asked me to go pickup a sled he had been given.  His grandfather had a sled down basically in Boston that hasn't run since the Blizzard of 78 sled on right is 72 olympique.  He is the second owner.


----------



## nikos

TRACK ADDICT 
Running nice and cooler than ever. True test will be under load but this is designed for a LS1 350 and looking at the old radiator this has much better cooling. You can feel the air being draw in if you put hand in front.

Very happy either the finished product !


----------



## Track Addict

So stupid me started the cat from outside the cab last night.  Was in gear fired off ran me over broke my right leg tib fib three spaces.


----------



## undy

OUCH!  Glad to hear it was not more serious.  Last time you'll make that mistake, I bet.

How did you get it to stop?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Track Addict said:


> So stupid me started the cat from outside the cab last night.  Was in gear fired off ran me over broke my right leg tib fib three spaces.



Even though you may not seem lucky right now,you are! Two separate farmers in Minnesota this fall have started there tractors from the ground and both were run over and killed.......... Hope for a fast recovery


----------



## Track Addict

Friends had to turn it off then I had to instruct them how to roll it off me.


----------



## Track Addict

Here it is!


----------



## Sno-Surfer

What!?!? Oh man that is a real bummer but also real glad it wasn't worse. That must have hurt like hell. Good thing someone was around to get it off you. 
Hope you have a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Northcoast

UNBELIEVABLE!  I guess it's not the worst possible scenario, but plenty bad enough!


----------



## sno-drifter

So happy that it is not worse. You may want to keep post surgery x-rays for TSA when flying. Get well before the snow is gone. Thanks for posting, you have saved many of us from similar situations.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Track Addict said:


> So stupid me started the cat from outside the cab last night.  Was in gear fired off ran me over broke my right leg tib fib three spaces.



So sorry to hear of your accident.

Wishing you a speedy recovery!

Jim


----------



## Cidertom

A speedy recovery and a transmission interlock for you.


----------



## Doc

Geez, that would HURT.   Glad you were not hurt worse.  Hope it heals quickly.  Best wishes.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ouch. I feel your pain. Take care. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

That sounds really painful. I'm glad you're okay and that it wasn't worse. Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## redsqwrl

ouch ouch ouch.

buy a lottery ticket.... You are a lucky one!

need a laugh?......
I watched my Audi model 90 quattro go right through a garage door one day while at a quick lube.... the technician reached through the window and touched the key, that little 5 cyl popped right off and off it went.... no one was hurt and I laughed but the technician was just mystified..


----------



## trailbuilder

UGH...   Well at least you will have a good story to tell while sitting around the camp fire. Get well soon.


----------



## zspryte

Dude ... you're one lucky SOB. Glad your around to share your story with us - 

Note to self, never ever start the snowcat from outside it again!


----------



## Track Addict

I'm in good spirits.  They fixed me up real nice dr thinks I will be on planks by February .  Believe it or not no cast and already weight bearing on it.

Thanks everybody.  Thinking cat was in 3rd or 4th and with the ignition fixed touches off real quick!

Kids are having fun with it


----------



## jask

OOuchh!!  sorry for your troubles! and glad it is you and not a Family member posting!


----------



## sno-drifter

My take on the kid's reaction is that they think you are "One tough cookie".


----------



## loggah

Brian,Well thats a tough mistake !! Glad it wasn't worse. You take it easy,those drugs make you feel better then you really are. Don


----------



## sledhead Ed

That's a bummer! Get well soon


----------



## PJL

Glad you are okay!


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Being a Tucker guy it's not like your not used to the occasional busted pontoon. Hope you get fixed up and back on the trail


----------



## Track Addict

Back hope modern medicine is amazing!  Got a little time to design the neutral safety switch. Maybe clutch switch ?


----------



## loggah

You need a older tucker with the dodge flathead engine! they have to crank a bit before they fire off !! My brother got his legs run over twice with a 3700 thiokol on a concrete floor, the only real damage was where the carbide ice cocks put holes in his legs.myself i got my left arm tangled up in my franklin skidders winch drive shaft for about 1 hr, thank god for torque convertors. still got nerve damage after 14 years. A lot of us here have had bad experiences, some of us have been lucky !!!!!!!


----------



## Track Addict

Jovan Tucker is here rubbing salt in the wound with his no track Tucker!

Should have left the faulty coil took forever to start now just look at the key and it runs you over.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Surprising no cast. I guess they are pretty good with screws and bandages. That sure looked like a gnarly break but looks like you're all straightened out. Really amazing what they can do now. 

And not to pour salt on the wound but they are calling for a 3-5 feet dump by the weekend here...


----------



## nikos

Track Addict said:


> Jovan Tucker is here rubbing salt in the wound with his no track Tucker!
> 
> Should have left the faulty coil took forever to start now just look at the key and it runs you over.




Stay Cool and calm. 

Nikos


----------



## PJL

Love the little toy Tucker the young guy has.  Seems like he's teasing you abit.


----------



## Track Addict

Ok.  Last two pics of the injury you may or may not want to see. Graphic 

Getting this out then moving on.  Back to positive Tucker interactions with an emphasis on safety going forward.

Guy at Nashoba ski area lost his life to a groomer yesterday. Our thoughts and prayers are with his family.  Everybody be careful!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Son of a. ......  ouch. As someone who had a similar injury as a child I can attest to the pain. Tare care

living the dream


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Oh dang, I thought it looked like the bone poked through in your xrays!
 It's a good lesson for all of us. Hope the healing goes well.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

When I broke my femur like that  they reset it before putting it in traction for a couple weeks.  When they reset it the skin hooked on to the bone. The bone eventually healed but the skin remained attached permanently. All the muscle had to  now form around the skin. Basically it left me with permanent muscle deformation in my right femur. 

living the dream


----------



## Logger1965

Damn that will leave a mark for sure.  Good friend of mine did the same thing while working on his Bronco reached in and hit the key folded him and the door around the garage door post as it backed out of the garage on it's own. Get well and see you at McCall!!!


----------



## Track Addict

I returned to OZ to be thankful for everything and review my error with the family.

Was hoping to just add a momentary switch under the pedal through the floor but the pedal doesn't get close enough.  So here are some pics of what I have to work with and use the linkage or pedal to actuate the switch.

Open to input on a nice clean safe design :


----------



## Pontoon Princess

simple solution, MUST be in cat to start it.

hold my beer and watch this.....


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

On some of my tractors the switch is on the front side of the pedal so that when it's just sitting the switch is "open" when depressed it closes the circuit. 

That does mean if the master is out of fluid its disengaged though the best is to go to the clutch arm itself to really know it's depressed. But even then if rusted to the flywheel it can move. And a double redundant system would incorporate neutral switch in the transmission


----------



## Track Addict

Has a new process 435 and what I thought was safety switch is actually reverse light.  Yup being in it always a good idea.


----------



## Track Addict

This may be the easiest location.  Starter wire already right here


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Would be a good use of a waterproof whisker switch, the whisker is very flexible


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Something like this they make all kinds 

https://www.amazon.com/uxcell-ME-81...19&sr=8-12&keywords=Spring+coil+safety+switch


----------



## Track Addict

Water is a concern.  Other option is a new shift knob with momentary switch.  That will make me and others check for neutral and be in it.  You would have to push the button and turn the key.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Just put in a automatic, then you will have the switch built in. Makes for a more useable cat.


----------



## Track Addict

One day!


----------



## Logger1965

I hate to be the Mr. Obvious here but I'm pretty damn sure Addict will never, never ever start his cat again without sitting right in the seat!!  Just saying!!


----------



## Track Addict

I won't but its part of my healing process .  Had many close calls with all sorts of equipment in life.  Guess I was due.

Think the wife will feel better also!


----------



## Logger1965

Oh I know how you feel I'm also a champion 9" grinder wrestler and have the scars to prove it!!


----------



## sno-drifter

GET IN THE CAT TO START IT. You may end up doing the same trick to your self when the interlock fails and you have to trouble shoot it.


----------



## Track Addict

Yes being in it new requirement.  The parking brake on would have done wonders for the situation also.

Have a good second layer of safety to that planned.


----------



## DAVENET

Holy feck dude, glad you came out of that ok. Haven't had a chance to be on here in over a week and worked thru all of the sections leaving the best for last. Did the grimace/jump with the x-rays. I'm guessing MANY people have gotten very lucky over the years doing the exact same thing and the rig being in neutral. 
Definitely key to be in the seat & to have that clutch safety switch.

On a good note it looks like your sock was salvageable!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I was on the tracks of a 450 john deere when I made the same mistake. lucky for me I had cat like reflexes back then. jumped off than jumped back on to shut it down just as it made contact with a ford truck


----------



## Helmsman38

Track Addict said:


> So stupid me started the cat from outside the cab last night.  Was in gear fired off ran me over broke my right leg tib fib three spaces.




Holy Dina ! "chicken wing wish stick snap". Hope you heal quickly from that. Ah man that's a horror story no one wants to experience.  Hope you heal well.


----------



## Track Addict

Just helping out the group giving them a safety BREAK!  Let's say Tucker has a leg up on me.

Things are progressing amazingly.   Staples out Thursday be back driving and mobile again.  Hard to believe what the human body and modern medicine can do and short time.  

As some say the hand of ???????? was at play here.  Thankful


----------



## Helmsman38

I'm going to revisit my hydraulic lock out (disengages the drives)  it works now but dang i'm going to make damm sure I don't have the KT7 walk over me ever.... Thank you for sharing we are all wishing you well.....


----------



## 4TrackCat

Damn TA!  Thanks for sharing this. It is a learning for many of us. So easy to get complacent and that's when we get bit! I just started my cat like that this evening...... Never again. Looks like ya found a good doc..... Wishing you a speedy recovery.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Track Addict

Got a little shop time after work today.  Nice to be getting back out here.Brian Jr demonstrating the new starting procedure for the added layer of safety.  Hand must be on key to turn and shifter button depressed. Tough to do outside cab.  Like a nuclear missle launch now.  

Gave the wildcat a little thank you present with a new led light bar courtesy of Black Friday cyber Monday.  This was parked in front of the  Tucker and prevented it from continuing forward over my head.  Got pushed into the closed garage door bowed it out a little. Front bumber got a little chewed up by the tracks.

Winters coming!


----------



## Track Addict

Looks like snow is on the way!  Getting the Tucker ready and the snow toys out this weekend.

Picked up a key chain as a reminder :


----------



## loggah

Brian, At least you got a good sense of humor about it ! Cold and snow are on the way. I been tempted to get the Tucker out but our 3" of snow compacts to about 1/2"


----------



## Track Addict

Have to after all I did run myself over.  Think you have a few more coming so get them ready !

Believe it or not can walk without my crutches already.  Little slower but back at it.  Plan is to head to bear notch road mid week to stretch the legs on this sled.

Thanks to titanium and modern medicine and of course E. Tucker watching over !


----------



## loggah

I may get the Passepartout out today, it dont care weather theres snow or not. Bear Notch should be good riding.


----------



## Track Addict

Much better ride today that the last one Tucker took me on 4 weeks ago!

Feels good to be on the sno!


----------



## Track Addict

This bad boy been in storage and seeing first snow since blizzard or 78'


----------



## JimVT

vintage I like it. I had two john deer machines .


----------



## Track Addict

Tucker left me on the trail yesterday.  Fortunately it was in the yard.  This ignition problem is back and it's intermittent.  Turns off like someone hit the key.  Let it sit overnight and it touches off ready to run you over .

Thought the coil was the problem but same problem with another.  My research is pointing to the msd ready to run 8360 distributor.  Going to replace the unit and coil.

Can't figure any other culprit .  Read odd.   This must be why many like the original points setups.


----------



## undy

Doesn't MSD stand for "may suddenly die"?


----------



## Track Addict

Yup or maybe stays dead.   You buy nice stuff. Best part is that it only has 160 miles but of course out of warranty.

Open to suggestions on an alternative


----------



## Pontoon Princess

oh, dang, broken leg and a cat that doesn't run. it will all be better in the morning.


----------



## Cidertom

Recheck the grounds.  I've had equipment that, when hot, was intermittent. The issue turned out to be a missing ground braid.  When the engine got hot the metal-metal ground path went flakey. The book showed a ground strap that wasn't there.  Added ground braid and no more problems.  Perhaps there is a loose connection on the ground side.


----------



## Track Addict

swapping in the orig for now and sending this clam back to msd to t least tell me it's bad .


----------



## loggah

I'm thinking most over snow vehicles are like Harleys ! run them a bit ,and then tinker on them !! I had a pontoon issue with one of mine,got that cured now have a throttle linkage issue with the other one !!! all part of the game !!!!


----------



## Track Addict

Swapped in the original distributor.  I had done a crane cams xri points conversion years ago and ran great. Hooked up ran the balast resistor inline and she fired right up.  Need to get a 45 adapter for the electronic oil sender.  The sender is hitting the spring hook on the cap.  Just need a little more twist on the distributor get perfect idle.  Had an analog gauge last time I had this distributor installed and was non issue.

Going to run this setup to ensure the problem is eliminated.  Will now see what msd wants to do about this 300$ paper weight? Hope they make good on it.  Brand new and the msd coil I spiked and trashed was probably also good still.

One well back running!


----------



## nikos

*Track Addict*
Much better ride today that the last one Tucker took me on 4 weeks ago!

Feels good to be on the snow.


----------



## nikos

Track Addict
This bad boy been in storage and seeing first snow since blizzard or 78'

 Track Addict this model.., the bad boy is the  Olympric 399 TNT ?  or......

Nikos


----------



## Track Addict

Nope 335 one lung on this one have a 71 looks identical but has the 299.  The tnt is the pimp ride!


----------



## Track Addict

Spoke with MSD they are going to fix it under warranty.  At this point it is not so much I want it repaired I just want to know that this was the issue.  I do have the other setup back in so I guess if it continues to run that just further validates that was the issue.


----------



## DAVENET

Ahhh, when plush suspension was a really thick seat!  Riding 'ole yeller around for a while will help you remember just how far modern suspension has come!


----------



## Track Addict

Winter has set up nicely so far in New Hampshire!  Different cats out today and a few dogs.

Little bear notch road ride today.  Legs feeling great and big thanks to the groomer for smooth trails!  Not a Tucker but we're equal opportunity .

That's Washington hiding back there.


----------



## DAVENET

Cold start this morning!!


----------



## Track Addict

Got the shifter safety button hooked up tonight.  Was able to make a nice clean install and easily bypass should the switch fail.  

This will work well as a added layer of safety!


----------



## Cidertom

Put a air-cooled barrel out the front of the cat. Let folks add 2 + 2 and get 5


----------



## Track Addict

Welcome home!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

glad to see you finally moved to rubber tracks is that the one that kept popping up with a slant 6 or do you have the gas guzzling v-8


----------



## Pontoon Princess

time for a NEW Thread, great adventures await, good choice, years and years of fun with the family...


----------



## sno-drifter

While you still have both cats, take them both out on the same day on the same hill and snow and see which goes the best. We are dying to know.
My money is on the 442A.


----------



## Track Addict

With no snow I can already tell you. Pontoon rollers is king of Hill!


----------



## Track Addict

This will be my last post on this thread.  Here are the proud new owners of the cat getting a little ride in today.  

Going to a great home and I still get some visitation rights!  New memories begin now!


----------



## sno-drifter

Dew I see a tear on the photo? Been a good project.


----------



## loggah

Brian, Almost like selling your own flesh and blood !!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Brian, 

it was an Epic novel, well written, number 1 on the Forums best seller list...

now, it is time, for the next book, I know it will a best seller also, prefect timing...

Happy New Year and Happy New Tucker

Stay Orange and Tucker ON

minion of tuckerville


----------



## DAVENET

Bump


----------



## Track Addict

All I know is a custom tie rod and and two cases of lubriplate left the building this week.

It did sno up that way this week.


----------



## DAVENET

Yeup, we even had sleet & wet snow at the start of the storm Monday night. Longest spring (late winter?) ever. Nice to finally see sun today!


----------



## DAVENET

Bump up for reference


----------

